# Galliani:"Mi dimetto dopo l'Ajax. Ho subito grave danno personale"



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

*Galliani:"Mi dimetto dopo l'Ajax. Ho subito grave danno personale"*

Si continua da questa discussione --) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...simo-entro-8-giorni-vt12924-9.html#post343012

Ora è Ufficiale: Adriano Galliani, dopo quasi 30 anni, lascia il Milan.
*
L'attuale AD rossonero ha dichiarato poco fa:"Sono d'accordo con il cambio generazionale. Ma fatto con eleganza, non in questo modo. Con o senza accordo sulla buonuscita, mi dimetterò per giusta causa fra pochi giorni, forse aspetto la partita di Champions contro l'Ajax. Ho subito un grave danno personale. Il mio futuro? Prima di dovrò raffreddare... poi prenderà una decisione. **Ancora Galliani all'Ansa:"Mi chiamano grandi presidenti anche dall'estero, e non capiscono cosa stia succedendo. Io sono andato a Madrid quest'estate per prendere Kaka' senza un appuntamento e mi hanno aperto gli uffici del Real e quando sono andato nell'agosto 2010 a prendere Ibrahimovic al Barcellona il presidente Rosell è tornato apposta dalle ferie. *Dimettermi prima della partita con l'Ajax sembrerebbe un atto ostile verso la squadra per cui tiferò tutta la vita. Si è detto che il Milan spende male e non ha una rete di osservatori come Roma e Fiorentina, ma la Roma negli ultimi 5 anni è andata in Champions una volta e la Fiorentina mai. Il Milan ha da due anni il bilancio in pareggio, altre società hanno montagne di debiti. L'anno scorso le nostre giovanili sono andate alle Final four".


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

up


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2013)

Lui parla di attacco personale e ricambio che andava condotto con eleganza,ma secondo voi se ne sarebbe andato se le cose fossero andate così?
Comunque sia ripeto: grazie di tutto ma è giusto così.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Novembre 2013)

Questo è un terremoto. Anzi, una bomba atomica che è stata sganciata nel pieno centro di Milanello.
Oggi è uno dei giorni più importanti della storia del Milan.
Mi auguro che la squadra non ne risenta, anche se tempo il peggio.


----------



## Principe (29 Novembre 2013)

Non riesco a capire perché dopo l'acquisto di Matri a 12 milioni si parli ancora di Galliani dovrebbe essere un argomento chiuso della serie grazie di tutto e arrivederci , lo scontro lo ha cercato lui confermando quel somaro di allegri e comprando Matri suggerito dallo stesso allegri , ma siamo onesti per una volta Barbara ha sbagliato solo a parlare pubblicamente lo doveva cacciare in silenzio .


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2013)

Sono dannatamente dalla parte di Adriano. E' giusto il cambiamento, per carità, Galliani è stato fenomenale per 20 anni quando c'erano tanti soldi da spendere (non dite che con i soldi vincono tutti, i fatti dicono sempre il contrario) ma da quando queste disponibilità economiche non ci sono più Galliani fa tanta tanta fatica.

Ma certo non era questo il modo di salutare il miglior dirigente della storia del Milan.

Ringraziamento a vita per quest'uomo, c'ha portato sul tetto del mondo.


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

E' inc. nero
*
"Il mio futuro? Prima di dovrò raffreddare... poi prenderà una decisione"*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Novembre 2013)

Il danno l'hai fatto tu a noi con le tue operazioni di mercato illogiche e una gestione alquanto discutibile. 

Credo che ora metterà in ginocchio ulteriormente le casse della società, magari la cessione dolorosa verrà fatta proprio per pagare la buonuscita a questo...

Ha fatto più danni della grandine negli ultimi 7 anni.


----------



## Graxx (29 Novembre 2013)

dimettiti subito mer.da...questo si aspetta qualche colpo alla Berlusconi di Silvio...tipo "ma dove vai amico fraterno...tu sei il Milan"...per me non finisce qua...siamo abituati a questi spettacolini ridicoli...


----------



## Morghot (29 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono dannatamente dalla parte di Adriano. E' giusto il cambiamento, per carità, Galliani è stato fenomenale per 20 anni quando c'erano tanti soldi da spendere (non dite che con i soldi vincono tutti, i fatti dicono sempre il contrario) ma da quando queste disponibilità economiche non ci sono più Galliani fa tanta tanta fatica.
> 
> Ma certo non era questo il modo di salutare il miglior dirigente della storia del Milan.
> 
> Ringraziamento a vita per quest'uomo, c'ha portato sul tetto del mondo.


Sì ma se lè cercata, cioè se appoggi allegri sempre e comunque questi son i risultati lol, non puoi presentarti il terzo anno di fila con un inizio del genere, poi diciamo che gli acquisti sempre suggeriti dal buon acciuga non lo hanno certo aiutato.... solo allegri poteva riuscire nell'impresa di far cacciare galliani


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono dannatamente dalla parte di Adriano. E' giusto il cambiamento, per carità, Galliani è stato fenomenale per 20 anni quando c'erano tanti soldi da spendere (non dite che con i soldi vincono tutti, i fatti dicono sempre il contrario) ma da quando queste disponibilità economiche non ci sono più Galliani fa tanta tanta fatica.
> 
> Ma certo non era questo il modo di salutare il miglior dirigente della storia del Milan.
> 
> Ringraziamento a vita per quest'uomo, c'ha portato sul tetto del mondo.


E ci stava pure portando in B quest'uomo. Io sinceramente mi sento liberato dalla sua presenza.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Questo è un terremoto. Anzi, una bomba atomica che è stata sganciata nel pieno centro di Milanello.
> Oggi è uno dei giorni più importanti della storia del Milan.
> Mi auguro che la squadra non ne risenta, anche se tempo il peggio.



Beh la squadra sa da tempo di quest'addio. Il dialogo Barbarella-Monto, prima della gara col Celtic, ha fatto capire tutto.


----------



## danyaj87 (29 Novembre 2013)

Non per gallianizzare una frase... Ma qualche tifoso o pseudo tale ha la memoria troppo corta.


----------



## James Watson (29 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Questo è un terremoto. Anzi, una bomba atomica che è stata sganciata nel pieno centro di Milanello.
> Oggi è uno dei giorni più importanti della storia del Milan.
> Mi auguro che la squadra non ne risenta, anche se tempo il peggio.



Quoto. Temo una Waterloo.


----------



## Aphex (29 Novembre 2013)

Mah, penso che Barbara l'abbia fatto fuori nell'unico modo possibile. Sono convinto che in nessuna altra maniera potesse andarsene.
Magari ha ragione quando dice che un tocco d'eleganza e di riconoscenza in più sarebbe stato l'ideale, ma giunti a questo punto non posso che essere d'accordo con le azioni di BB. 
È un po' la situazione che si era creata con i senatori in squadra, quando si è aspettato troppo per il ricambio generazionale Certo, spero che la cosa venga gestita un pochino meglio, senza sostituire Adriano con il primo che passa, tanto per cambiare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Novembre 2013)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Non per gallianizzare una frase... Ma qualche tifoso o pseudo tale ha la memoria troppo corta.


7 anni non sono memoria troppo corta. 7 anni sono tanti e ha dimostrato tutta la sua mancanza di abilità a calarsi in un nuovo ruolo. Con 250 milioni di euro di fatturato all'anno devi almeno lottare per vincere lo scudetto tutti gli anni. Se non ci riesci è evidente che ci siano degli errori marchiani a livello gestionale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Mah, penso che Barbara l'abbia fatto fuori nell'unico modo possibile. Sono convinto che in nessuna altra maniera potesse andarsene.
> Magari ha ragione quando dice che un tocco d'eleganza e di riconoscenza in più sarebbe stato l'ideale, ma giunti a questo punto non posso che essere d'accordo con le azioni di BB.
> È un po' la situazione che si era creata con i senatori in squadra, quando si è aspettato troppo per il ricambio generazionale Certo, spero che la cosa venga gestita un pochino meglio, senza sostituire Adriano con il primo che passa, tanto per cambiare.



.


----------



## tequilad (29 Novembre 2013)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Non per gallianizzare una frase... Ma qualche tifoso o pseudo tale ha la memoria troppo corta.



.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Novembre 2013)

Il tempo è galantuomo ed i cavalli vincenti si vedono all'arrivo e non alla partenza.
Oggi perdiamo il più grande dirigente europeo degli ultimi 20 anni.
Capirete con il tempo che saremo molto ma molto fortunati se chi lo sostituirà, riuscirà a fare la metà di quello che ha fatto lui.
Perchè, nel bene e nel male, un altro come Galliani non si trova.
Galliani è stato il Milan.


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Novembre 2013)

e' un 'altra prova che il grande milan non c'e' piu...

nei modi di agire e nelle persone non mi riconosco piu' in questa societa'...una volta il milan era quasi uno stile di vita .

questa e' una delle peggiori sconfitte e ce la siamo cercata.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Novembre 2013)

Se ne va l'unico Milanista ai vertici della società, grazie di tutto Gallo


----------



## Principe (29 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il tempo è galantuomo ed i cavalli vincenti si vedono all'arrivo e non alla partenza.
> Oggi perdiamo il più grande dirigente europeo degli ultimi 20 anni.
> Capirete con il tempo che saremo molto ma molto fortunati se chi lo sostituirà, riuscirà a fare la metà di quello che ha fatto lui.
> Perchè, nel bene e nel male, un altro come Galliani non si trova.
> Galliani è stato il Milan.


Discorso senza senso dal momento che chi lo sostituirà non avrà mai lo stesso budget ergo le cose non sono paragonabili


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Sì ma se lè cercata, cioè se appoggi allegri sempre e comunque questi son i risultati lol, non puoi presentarti il terzo anno di fila con un inizio del genere, poi diciamo che gli acquisti sempre suggeriti dal buon acciuga non lo hanno certo aiutato.... solo allegri poteva riuscire nell'impresa di far cacciare galliani



Io non sto contestando l'addio di Galliani, sono d'accordo anch'io sia ora di cambiare. Io parlo che s'è completamente sbagliato il modo ed i tempi. E' stato sputato sul suo lavoro. E che noi non conosciamo cosa si sono detti a quattr'occhi! Ma per vedere un Galliani cosi arrabbiato deve averne sentite di cose indegne.


----------



## Brain84 (29 Novembre 2013)

L'addio di Mladini, di Gattuso, di Pirlo, di Galliani ora..sono figli del rammarico..non sappiamo gestire gli addii. A Galliani vanno dati un sacco di meriti, mandarlo via così, nonostante i suoi errori macroscopici, è totalmente sbagliato.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Novembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Discorso senza senso dal momento che chi lo sostituirà non avrà mai lo stesso budget ergo le cose non sono paragonabili



Ma tu credi che il suo lavoro si riduca semplicemente ad utilizzare i soldi di Berlusconi? Avete una visione molto limitata delle cose a mio modo di vedere


----------



## cris (29 Novembre 2013)

Ciao, è stato bello, ma anche brutto ogni tanto.

In ogni caso, grazie di tutto, è dovuto.


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2013)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Non per gallianizzare una frase... Ma qualche tifoso o pseudo tale ha la memoria troppo corta.



Devi tener conto che stai parlando per lo più con bimbi e ragazzini qui dentro, che non hanno memoria di certe cose perchè non le hanno ne viste ne vissute. Sono nati in un Milan già cosi, per quello per loro Galliani è un pirla.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi che il suo lavoro si riduca semplicemente ad utilizzare i soldi di Berlusconi? Avete una visione molto limitata delle cose a mio modo di vedere



Tutto quello che vuoi, che sono sbagliati e i tempi del suo addio, ma il tutto oramai era inevitabile.


----------



## Principe (29 Novembre 2013)

Il primo ad aver avuto milioni di cadute di stile e' proprio lui , essere a 20 punti dal primo posto e dire non è poi una gran tragedia ma per piacere in questi ultimi anni ha perso tutto il mio rispetto , milan 105 milioni di fatturato , Roma 91 . Non c'è bisogno di aggiungere altro siamo a 20 punti di distacco ma di che parliamo !?!


----------



## -Lionard- (29 Novembre 2013)

Sarò di parte perché ho sempre provato un'antipatia purissima nei confronti di Galliani che ritengo personaggio squallido e dirigente sopravvalutato ma non capisco i drammi e le invocazioni di tragedia di alcuni. Attualmente ricopriamo la 13° posizione in classifica e disponiamo di una rosa che è una sorta di Genoa 2.0. Peggio di così cosa può succedere? La serie B? Sappiamo tutti che non è realistico...Inoltre molti parlano come se sarà Barbara a fare mercato, a gestire i bilanci societari, ad allenare la squadra etc... Se dovesse arrivare un Pradè o chi per esso siete davvero convinti che non sarebbe in grado di costruire un Milan di livello superiore a quello attuale? Siete così convinti che Albertini non possa reggere il confronto con il Braida che ci ha regalato Taiwo e Traorè? 
Non sto dicendo che con la nuova dirigenza competeremo con Real e Barca ma di certo non vedo cosa dovremmo perderci noi tifosi milanisti. Galliani è stato trattato male? Ma se avrà una liquidazione del valore di un top player!!! Dai ragazzi su....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se ne va l'unico Milanista ai vertici della società, grazie di tutto Gallo



Milanista? Ma se è juventino dentro. E' diventato milanista PER INTERESSI!


----------



## hiei87 (29 Novembre 2013)

Penso che sia arrivato il momentodi un cambio ai vertici dirigenziali, e che Galliani abbia fatto il suo tempo e debba rispondere dei gravissimi errori compiuti in fase di mercato negli ultimi 7 anni.
Certo è che avrebbe meritato un diverso trattamento, e mi dispiace sinceramente per lui per come si è arrivati a questo addio.
Non che il trattamento da lui riservato ad alcuni giocatori che hanno lasciato il Milan negli ultimi anni sia stato migliore (Ambrosini e Maldini su tutti), però si poteva gestire meglio la situazione, e soprattutto evitare di far esplodere tutto in poche settimane e in un momento cruciale della stagione.


----------



## Principe (29 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi che il suo lavoro si riduca semplicemente ad utilizzare i soldi di Berlusconi? Avete una visione molto limitata delle cose a mio modo di vedere


Guarda studio queste cose qua prendi quello sbagliato , Galliani lo avrei tenuto a fare il dg senza che si occupasse di mercato ma lui con il suo ego smisurato ha voluto far tutto da solo non rendendo di quanto fosse non aggiornato e inadeguato per occuparsi di tutto , avesse preso un rui costa ad affiancarlo sarebbe stato solo un segno di intelligenza .


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Milanista? Ma se è juventino dentro. E' diventato milanista PER INTERESSI!



Si, come Maldini, Costacurta, Baresi... o come Chiellini.... eddai... Quando stai tanto tempo in un'ambiente diventi simbolo! Galliani era tifoso della Juve, ma ama il Milan. Baresi interista ama il Milan, Chiellini milanista ama la Juve....

Che discorsi santo cielo...


----------



## alexrossonero (29 Novembre 2013)

Finalmente se ne va'. Finalmente.
Uno che, sportivamente parlando, ha fatto più danni della grandine ed ha monopolizzato il Milan rendendolo schiavo di pochi ma cattivi, tra cui procuratori e magheggioni, sperperando tra l'altro una fortuna. Uno che non ha mai gradito la minima critica e lo dimostra il modo in cui se ne va', solo conseguenza di un'umiltà ormai perduta negli anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Novembre 2013)

Secondo Pellegatti c'è dietro il PSG.


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2013)

Comunque sarà curioso dal giorno prossimo delle dimissioni a fine stagione con chi si rapporterà la squadra, chi prenderà le decisioni, chi farà tutto...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Novembre 2013)

Galliani coi soldi del PSG. Aiuto


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo Pellegatti c'è dietro il PSG.



Sarei felicissimo vada al PSG, perchè resto convinto che con i soldi sia il miglior dirigente al mondo e lo potrà ancora una volta dimostrare.


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Novembre 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Sarò di parte perché ho sempre provato un'antipatia purissima nei confronti di Galliani che ritengo personaggio squallido e dirigente sopravvalutato ma non capisco i drammi e le invocazioni di tragedia di alcuni. Attualmente ricopriamo la 13° posizione in classifica e disponiamo di una rosa che è una sorta di Genoa 2.0. Peggio di così cosa può succedere? La serie B? Sappiamo tutti che non è realistico...Inoltre molti parlano come se sarà Barbara a fare mercato, a gestire i bilanci societari, ad allenare la squadra etc... Se dovesse arrivare un Pradè o chi per esso siete davvero convinti che non sarebbe in grado di costruire un Milan di livello superiore a quello attuale? Siete così convinti che Albertini non possa reggere il confronto con il Braida che ci ha regalato Taiwo e Traorè?
> Non sto dicendo che con la nuova dirigenza competeremo con Real e Barca ma di certo non vedo cosa dovremmo perderci noi tifosi milanisti. Galliani è stato trattato male? Ma se avrà una liquidazione del valore di un top player!!! Dai ragazzi su....



questo e' purtroppo quello che ci tocca....sperare in qualcuno.

il milan DEVE essere un'altra cosa ...ha avuto piu' stile galliani in una frase " gli uomini passano il milan resta " che barbarella da quando e' al milan.
non si tratta solo di giocatori scarsi acquistati ...c'e' di piu'.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, come Maldini, Costacurta, Baresi... o come Chiellini.... eddai... Quando stai tanto tempo in un'ambiente diventi simbolo! Galliani era tifoso della Juve, ma ama il Milan. Baresi interista ama il Milan, Chiellini milanista ama la Juve....
> 
> Che discorsi santo cielo...



Tu sei più milanista di lui, questo dico.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Novembre 2013)

Sicuramente meritava piu rispetto


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> questo e' purtroppo quello che ci tocca....sperare in qualcuno.
> 
> il milan DEVE essere un'altra cosa ...ha avuto piu' stile galliani in una frase " gli uomini passano il milan resta " che barbarella da quando e' al milan.
> non si tratta solo di giocatori scarsi acquistati ...c'e' di piu'.



una frase buona detta negli ultimi sette anni , peccato che con le sue uscite abbia insultato pesantemente l'intelligenza dei tifosi , "se sommiamo i punti degli ultimi 5 anni siamo primi anche nel campionato marziano"


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Novembre 2013)

Grande Gallo, numero uno. Va e insegna agli angeli cosa sono le plusvalenze!


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Novembre 2013)

gli ultimi 7 sette anni sono stati un disastro soprattutto a causa sua e la sua scellerata gestione

ma in ogni caso non può non dispiacere, è un pezzo di storia del milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Novembre 2013)

Sono contento per un solo motivo, perché c'è bisogno di un cambio, di aria fresca dopo tanti anni, non perché sia un incapace e lo ribadisco ad alta voce, perché Galliani è stato probabilmente il dirigente più vincente della storia, uno che con i soldi ci ha sempre saputo fare e non è semplice, anche con i soldi, dato che abbiamo visto in vent'anni quanti soldi hanno buttato le altre squadre, in particolare l'Inter, senza vincere mai nulla e raccogliendo un decimo di quanto ha invece raccolto Galliani. Con i soldi bisogna saperci fare e Galliani ci ha saputo fare più di tutti.
Detto questo la politica del Milan è cambiata da almeno un lustro a questa parte e una politica di austery sta strettissima a Galliani che con 0 soldi a disposizione non è giustamente in grado di fare nulla, anzi, ormai è rimasto vittima di quella stessa rete internazionale di contatti che è stato capace di creare in tanto tempo, vittima perché i suoi mercati nel Milan dell'austerity sono sempre stati scadenti e fatti per lo più di favori e mazzette. In pratica: Galliani una volta comprava Rui Costa e Nesta distribuendo favori a destra e sinistra, adesso Galliani fa favori senza riceverne in cambio.
Detto questo resto dell'idea che non fosse neanche lui l'uomo a dover andare via, il male del Milan è e resterà sempre Berlusconi, l'unica speranza con l'addio di Galliani resta l'ascesa di Barbarella, la quale, in quanto figlia del proprietario, potrebbe smorzare un po' questa politica di estrema austerity facendo stanziare di nuovo al padre un certo quantitativo di capitale.
L'unica speranza è che Barbarella abbia la capacità di far spendere di nuovo il papà, Galliani questa capacità non ce l'aveva finendo per restare vittima dei suoi stessi giochi di mercato tra procuratori e mazzette, perché Galliani è sempre stato uno che il mercato l'ha fatto coi soldi, senza non è capace.
Detto questo speriamo per il meglio, per l'anno prossimo sembra profilarsi una vera rivoluzione perché un Milan senza Galliani non può che essere un Milan rivoluzionato, speriamo bene, forse e dico forse, perché di rivoluzione si parla da troppi anni, ci sarà questo benedetto rinnovamento a partire dall'anno prossimo anche se resto scettico e scettico sarò sempre fin quando ci sarà a capo della baracca il nano.


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

*Ancora Galliani all'Ansa:"Mi chiamano grandi presidenti anche dall'estero, e non capiscono cosa stia succedendo. Io sono andato a Madrid quest'estate per prendere Kaka' senza un appuntamento e mi hanno aperto gli uffici del Real e quando sono andato nell'agosto 2010 a prendere Ibrahimovic al Barcellona il presidente Rosell è tornato apposta dalle ferie".*


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2013)

Il grave danno lo hanno subito Maldini e Ambrosini, ti è tornato indietro quello che hai fatto tu in questi anni.


----------



## smallball (29 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Galliani all'Ansa:"Mi chiamano grandi presidenti anche dall'estero, e non capiscono cosa stia succedendo. Io sono andato a Madrid quest'estate per prendere Kaka' senza un appuntamento e mi hanno aperto gli uffici del Real e quando sono andato nell'agosto 2010 a prendere Ibrahimovic al Barcellona il presidente Rosell è tornato apposta dalle ferie".*


dovesse veramente andare a Parigi credo che il PSG vincerebbe tutto per molti anni


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

Ancora

*Dimettermi prima della partita con l'Ajax sembrerebbe un atto ostile verso la squadra per cui tiferò tutta la vita. Si è detto che il Milan spende male e non ha una rete di osservatori come Roma e Fiorentina, ma la Roma negli ultimi 5 anni è andata in Champions una volta e la Fiorentina mai. Il Milan ha da due anni il bilancio in pareggio, altre società hanno montagne di debiti. L'anno scorso le nostre giovanili sono andate alle Final four".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Novembre 2013)

Giornata storica. Se sarà una svolta positiva o negativa solo il tempo potrà dircelo, per ora credo sia doveroso almeno ringraziare Galliani per quanto ha fatto nel Milan.


----------



## tequilad (29 Novembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> dovesse veramente andare a Parigi credo che il PSG vincerebbe tutto per molti anni



Speriamo...anche perché ci sono squadre (anche moooolto vicine a noi) in cui non vorrei mai possa andare....!!


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Novembre 2013)

si, hai preso ibra, poi l'hai venduto per pagare, pazzo pazzini, mexes e altri bidoni spaventosi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora
> 
> *Dimettermi prima della partita con l'Ajax sembrerebbe un atto ostile verso la squadra per cui tiferò tutta la vita. Si è detto che il Milan spende male e non ha una rete di osservatori come Roma e Fiorentina, ma la Roma negli ultimi 5 anni è andata in Champions una volta e la Fiorentina mai. Il Milan ha da due anni il bilancio in pareggio, altre società hanno montagne di debiti. L'anno scorso le nostre giovanili sono andate alle Final four".*



leggere ste cose però mi fanno esultare

dai che se ne vaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> dovesse veramente andare a Parigi credo che il PSG vincerebbe tutto per molti anni



Anche io e te vinceremmo coi soldi da spendere. Quando li hai, vai a prendere il meglio. E non serve Galliani!


----------



## Principe (29 Novembre 2013)

Allora possiamo dire che Leonardo è' bravo quanto Galliani perché portare orba e thiago gran capolavoro che ha fatto poi a 65 milioni siete d'accordo giusto ?


----------



## AndrasWave (29 Novembre 2013)

Mi pare che ad Ambrosini abbia dato lo stesso ben servito quindi ha poco da lamentarsi.
Persona squallida da tempi immemori, con capacità gestionali di rilievo e innegabili ma del tutto incompatibili con l'attuale periodo storico.
La sua reazione è l'ennesima conferma che quest'uomo soffre di una gravissima forma di delirio di onnipotenza. Mai sentita un autocritica da parte sua. Parla di piazzamenti in champions quando per anni ha avuto tra le mani la squadra con il fatturato più alto in Italia. 
L'eleganza, che lui tanto pretende, è tanti anni che la calpesta parlando ai microfoni come se dall'altra parte ci fossero una massa di capre.

Sono pronto a soffrire anche per alcuni anni, ma almeno non mi farò il sangue amaro con le sue prese in giro.
Addio e grazie.


----------



## alexrossonero (29 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora
> 
> *Dimettermi prima della partita con l'Ajax sembrerebbe un atto ostile verso la squadra per cui tiferò tutta la vita. Si è detto che il Milan spende male e non ha una rete di osservatori come Roma e Fiorentina, ma la Roma negli ultimi 5 anni è andata in Champions una volta e la Fiorentina mai. Il Milan ha da due anni il bilancio in pareggio, altre società hanno montagne di debiti. L'anno scorso le nostre giovanili sono andate alle Final four".*



Galliani, chi l'ha fatto quell'inverosimile buco di bilancio per cui ci abbiam smenato fegato, cuore e tre fuoriclasse svenduti agli sceicchi?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il grave danno lo hanno subito Maldini e Ambrosini, ti è tornato indietro quello che hai fatto tu in questi anni.



è la legge del contrappasso


----------



## Snake (29 Novembre 2013)

leggendo i suoi ultimi deliri godo ancora di più, pareggio di bilancio per 2 anni, ah bello Kaka, Sheva, Ibra e Thiago Silva chissà per quale motivo li abbiamo ceduti.

P.S. Marotta sta chiamando mezza europa per capire come diavolo ha fatto a incassare 11 mil per il mitra


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche io e te vinceremmo coi soldi da spendere. Quando li hai, vai a prendere il meglio. E non serve Galliani!



Ma appunto altro che Galliani. Il psg è forte da una anno a questa parte, e quest'anno sono fortissimi. Non c'è bisogno di Galliani ...


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora
> 
> *Dimettermi prima della partita con l'Ajax sembrerebbe un atto ostile verso la squadra per cui tiferò tutta la vita. Si è detto che il Milan spende male e non ha una rete di osservatori come Roma e Fiorentina, ma la Roma negli ultimi 5 anni è andata in Champions una volta e la Fiorentina mai. Il Milan ha da due anni il bilancio in pareggio, altre società hanno montagne di debiti. L'anno scorso le nostre giovanili sono andate alle Final four".*



Il fatto che ripete le solite cose mi fa pensare che stia solo cercando giustificaioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche io e te vinceremmo coi soldi da spendere. Quando li hai, vai a prendere il meglio. E non serve Galliani!


Cavolate, Moratti ha speso miliardi e miliardi di euro vincendo una Champions League soltanto, Galliani ne ha vinte cinque.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cavolate, Moratti ha speso miliardi e miliardi di euro vincendo una Champions League soltanto, Galliani ne ha vinte cinque.



Esattamente.

Il mercato è solo parte dell'amministrazione. Lo spogliatoio del Milan è stato SACRO per anni anche grazie alla società, in primis Galliani


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora
> 
> *Dimettermi prima della partita con l'Ajax sembrerebbe un atto ostile verso la squadra per cui tiferò tutta la vita. Si è detto che il Milan spende male e non ha una rete di osservatori come Roma e Fiorentina, ma la Roma negli ultimi 5 anni è andata in Champions una volta e la Fiorentina mai. Il Milan ha da due anni il bilancio in pareggio, altre società hanno montagne di debiti. L'anno scorso le nostre giovanili sono andate alle Final four".*



as usual il campo di prova e le regole le stabilisce lui , omettendo chissa perche  particolari importanti , il signor galliani non ha detto che roma e fiorentina fatturano meno e hanno meno blasone , lui continua con le sue storielle :"se sommiamo i punti e blabla"


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cavolate, Moratti ha speso miliardi e miliardi di euro vincendo una Champions League soltanto, Galliani ne ha vinte cinque.



Moratti, spendendo (anche a cavolo), è diventato il Presidente più vincente della storia della sua società sfigatissima. Che non vinceva nulla da quasi 20 anni. In totale, ha conquistato 16 trofei....


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora
> 
> *Dimettermi prima della partita con l'Ajax sembrerebbe un atto ostile verso la squadra per cui tiferò tutta la vita. Si è detto che il Milan spende male e non ha una rete di osservatori come Roma e Fiorentina, ma la Roma negli ultimi 5 anni è andata in Champions una volta e la Fiorentina mai. Il Milan ha da due anni il bilancio in pareggio, altre società hanno montagne di debiti. L'anno scorso le nostre giovanili sono andate alle Final four".*



Certo che parlare di rispetto ed eleganza per poi uscirsene con 'ste robe...


----------



## Aragorn (29 Novembre 2013)

Quali sarebbero le altre società italiane che hanno montagne di debiti ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Moratti, spendendo (anche a cavolo), è diventato il Presidente più vincente della storia della sua società sfigatissima. Che non vinceva nulla da quasi 20 anni. In totale, ha conquistato 16 trofei....



Grazie a Calciopoli


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Milanista? Ma se è juventino dentro. E' diventato milanista PER INTERESSI!



Non si esplode così sui gol se non sei Milanista, che lo sia diventato o meno, quello che ha sempre fatto solo i suoi interessi sappiamo entrambi che è un interista


----------



## Morghot (29 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Certo che parlare di rispetto ed eleganza per poi uscirsene con 'ste robe...


Ma davvero, poi dimentica come ha trattato lui bandiere e veterani... pagliaccio fino alla fine, più leggo le sue dichiarazione più mi rendo conto che è un bene che se ne vada.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Moratti, spendendo (anche a cavolo), è diventato il Presidente più vincente della storia della sua società sfigatissima. Che non vinceva nulla da quasi 20 anni. In totale, ha conquistato 16 trofei....


Secondo il vostro ragionamento avrebbe dovuto vincere quanto Galliani, perché Galliani ha vinto più di lui? Moratti a vincere ha vinto ma quanto?


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo il vostro ragionamento avrebbe dovuto vincere quanto Galliani, perché Galliani ha vinto più di lui? Moratti a vincere ha vinto ma quanto?



Perchè l'Inter è sempre stata una società di sfigati e di perdenti.

P.S. Con questo, non voglio assolutamente sminuire il lavoro e l'operato di Galliani. Che per tanti anni ha fatto benissimo. Meglio di tutti. Portando a casa tantissimi trofei. Ma negli ultimi anni il suo operato è stato quantomeno discutibile...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Novembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero le altre società italiane che hanno montagne di debiti ?



Tutte tranne il Napoli


----------



## Ciachi (29 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono dannatamente dalla parte di Adriano. E' giusto il cambiamento, per carità, Galliani è stato fenomenale per 20 anni quando c'erano tanti soldi da spendere (non dite che con i soldi vincono tutti, i fatti dicono sempre il contrario) ma da quando queste disponibilità economiche non ci sono più Galliani fa tanta tanta fatica.
> 
> Ma certo non era questo il modo di salutare il miglior dirigente della storia del Milan.
> 
> Ringraziamento a vita per quest'uomo, c'ha portato sul tetto del mondo.



Sono totalmente d'accordo!!!! Qua l unico CHE SE NE DEVE ANDARE STA SEMPRE QUA!!!!! Ed e' LUI IL TUMORE DI QUESTA SOCIETÀ!!!!!
Ciao Adriano e grazie soprattutto x il tuo tifo e la tua passione x il Milan....la tua quella vera non come altri!!!!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Novembre 2013)

Parlate sempre e solo di mercato
Vogliamo parlare dei rapporti con la Lega, le TV, gli sponsor, marketing, rapporti con l'Uefa, con gli altri club (basta vedere la sua ultima dichiarazione). Lui è stato fondamentale nel costruire lo status Milan.
Galliani se vuole ci mette 5 secondi a trovare un posto al sole


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Novembre 2013)

mi fa sorridere leggere certi commenti...
comunque sarà il tempo a dire se avremo fatto bene o no..resta il fatto che io per il futuro non sono per nulla ottimista..negli ultimi anni la famiglia berlusconi, quando ha messo il becco, ha fatto solo danni....sai quello che lasci ma non sai mai quello che trovi..
galliani,pur con i suoi grandi difetti,era uno che godeva grande rispetto da parte di tutto lo spogliatoio e da parte di tutti i dirigenti del mondo


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2013)

Galliani senza Berlusconi era NIENTE NIENTE NIENTE, deve tutto a lui, a quest'ora altrimenti sarebbe ancora a montare citofoni


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Parlate sempre e solo di mercato
> Vogliamo parlare dei rapporti con la Lega, le TV, gli sponsor, marketing, rapporti con l'Uefa, con gli altri club (basta vedere la sua ultima dichiarazione). Lui è stato fondamentale nel costruire lo status Milan.
> Galliani se vuole ci mette 5 secondi a trovare un posto al sole


.


----------



## Ciachi (29 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mi fa sorridere leggere certi commenti...
> comunque sarà il tempo a dire se avremo fatto bene o no..resta il fatto che io per il futuro non sono per nulla ottimista..negli ultimi anni la famiglia berlusconi, quando ha messo il becco, ha fatto solo danni....sai quello che lasci ma non sai mai quello che trovi..
> galliani,pur con i suoi grandi difetti,era uno che godeva grande rispetto da parte di tutto lo spogliatoio e da parte di tutti i dirigenti del mondo



Giustissimo!!!! Tanto....tempo al tempo...e vedremo i danni della famiglia Berlusconi e dei suoi discepoli!!!


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

Io, personalmente, lo considero un grande dirigente. Ma è stato un grande dirigente, non lo è più da qualche anno ormai. Il tempo passa per tutti.

Poi, per come la penso, non credo che serva per forza un Galliani per costruire delle squadre forti. L'unica cosa indispensabile è rappresentata dai soldi. Poi, basta metterci solo un pò di intelligenza ed intuito. E' calcio, mica fisica nucleare.


----------



## iceman. (29 Novembre 2013)

In ogni caso non arriverebbero mica gli ultimi scemi del villaggio, si parla di Albertini,Maldini,Fenucci,Pradè, insomma gente che qualcosa ne capisce.

Non penso che se vogliamo acquistare per esempio Di Maria, Florentino non ci apre le porte perché non c'è più Galliani, mi posso presentare pure io con 50 milioni e lo porto a casa, è inutile, i SOLDI, solo quello contano. 
Magari ecco, Galliani poteva avere delle corsie preferenziali con determinati club qualora questi decidessero di vendere i loro giocatori.
Ma comunque ha 70 anni, prima o poi doveva accadere, poi non è che attualmente navighiamo nell'oro colato eh, anzi...


----------



## Aragorn (29 Novembre 2013)

Comunque riguardo alla questione "calciomercato" il fatto che lui sia il dirigente numero uno della galassia per gestire le società disposte a fare grandi investimenti è, quasi paradossalmente, un motivo in più per allontanarlo visto che il Milan non è più una società disposta a fare grandi investimenti. Se io sono un semplice metalmeccanico è meglio avere un'utilitaria che una Ferrari.


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Parlate sempre e solo di mercato
> Vogliamo parlare dei rapporti con la Lega, le TV, gli sponsor, marketing, rapporti con l'Uefa, con gli altri club (basta vedere la sua ultima dichiarazione).



Grazie al piffero, aveva dietro l'uomo più potente d'Italia. Qua l'unico fondamentale è stato Berlusconi, altro che Galliani (che tra l'altro anni fa Berlusconi voleva pure sostituire con Moggi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Parlate sempre e solo di mercato
> Vogliamo parlare dei rapporti con la Lega, le TV, gli sponsor, marketing, rapporti con l'Uefa, con gli altri club (basta vedere la sua ultima dichiarazione). Lui è stato fondamentale nel costruire lo status Milan.
> Galliani se vuole ci mette 5 secondi a trovare un posto al sole


ma la colpa alla fine è sua , se solo avesse l'umilta di fare un passo indietro e occuparsi solo degli aspetti da te elencati e lasciasse gli aspetti tecnici a chi veramente ne capisce , potremmo toglierci molte soddisfazioni pure oggi con i soldi contati , purtroppo per noi galliani non è dello stesso avviso e ritiene che la figura del ds non è importante per il milan


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2013)

Aggiugiamo che il GIORNO DOPO che Silvio ufficialmente ha smesso di essere l'uomo più potente d'Italia GALLIANI SI E' DIMESSO. Guarda un po' tu, eh?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grazie al piffero, aveva dietro l'uomo più potente d'Italia. Qua l'unico fondamentale è stato Berlusconi, altro che Galliani (che tra l'altro anni fa Berlusconi voleva pure sostituire con Moggi.



Credo che tu abbia pienamente ragione


----------



## Graxx (29 Novembre 2013)

Galliani ormai aveva i paraocchi...andava solo in un senso...solo Raiola Preziosi e qualcun'altro...chi lo sostituirà dovrà avere una visione diversa del calciomercato...e poi faceva tutto lui....ad ognuno il suo ruolo...


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Novembre 2013)

La verità è che Berlusconi è il primo a non essere più contento dell'operato di Galliani. E fregandosene la maggior parte del tempo della società Milan ha lasciato che ci pensasse Barbara a disfarsene. 

Avessimo avuto un presidente forse le cose potevano essere gestite meglio, ma credo che se ne sarebbe comunque andato. E' già da un pò che lui e Berlu hanno idee divergenti su tanti aspetti... Silurarlo non è stata una decisione dettata dal ciclo di barbarella. E' stato pianificato da tempo


Poi io capisco la delusione di Galliani, però tutte le critiche poste da Barbara erano più che legittime! Chiunque seguiva il Milan le aveva sollevate. Se sei permaloso e non vuoi ammettere i tuoi errori bè... la fine è questa


----------



## Aragorn (29 Novembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma la colpa alla fine è sua , se solo avesse l'umilta di fare un passo indietro e occuparsi solo degli aspetti da te elencati e lasciasse gli aspetti tecnici a chi veramente ne capisce , potremmo toglierci molte soddisfazioni pure oggi con i soldi contati , purtroppo per noi galliani non è dello stesso avviso e ritiene che la figura del ds non è importante per il milan



Esatto. Non capisco tutte queste discussioni. Da quel che ho capito è stato lui a rifiutare di venire affiancato da nuove figure, a quel punto (rispetto o non rispetto) cosa dovevano fare ? era inevitabile l'addio.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Novembre 2013)

Almeno ho la speranza di vedere la rosa già pronta per il raduno e non il 31 agosto alle 18.59...e con metà ritocchi a gennaio quando si è fuori da tutto
L importante è avere un grande allenatore,questo si...Marotta le ha azzeccate più di galliani con conte dietro e mou ha fatto vincere A Moratti tutto...io sono fiducioso se allegria fa le valigie e prendiamo le persone giuste ad ogni ruolo


----------



## Jaqen (29 Novembre 2013)

Io so solo che quando il nostro nuovo esperto di mercato andrà a Madrid a trattare si chiederanno, chi è questo?
Quando gli offriremo ancora casse di banane cosa si dirà di noi?
È giusto cambiare, ma non in questo modo.
Mai un casino in spogliatoio. I problemi si son sempre risolti all'interno dello spogliatoio. La "famiglia del mulino bianco". Mica deve essere una presa in giro. Era così.

Spero si ritiri dal calcio, in generale, mi darebbe fastidio andasse in altre squadre, per una questione puramente affettiva


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Novembre 2013)

Nel suo lavoro di intrattenere rapporti, relazioni con il mondo pallonaro e con quello pubblicitario e, più in generale, dal punto di vista della comunicazione è stato sempre stato abile. Io dove discuto è sull'ambito puramente gestionale del club e su quello del mercato.

Lui è abile con le chiacchiere, ci sa fare. Ma dal punto di vista della gestione societaria (bilancio e mercato) ha sostanzialmente fallito. Soprattutto negli ultimi 7 anni. 

Soprattutto non è stato in grado di calarsi nel nuovo ruolo di dirigente quando la proprietà ha orientato la società verso una politica di austerity...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (29 Novembre 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Sarò di parte perché ho sempre provato un'antipatia purissima nei confronti di Galliani che ritengo personaggio squallido e dirigente sopravvalutato ma non capisco i drammi e le invocazioni di tragedia di alcuni. Attualmente ricopriamo la 13° posizione in classifica e disponiamo di una rosa che è una sorta di Genoa 2.0. Peggio di così cosa può succedere? La serie B? Sappiamo tutti che non è realistico...Inoltre molti parlano come se sarà Barbara a fare mercato, a gestire i bilanci societari, ad allenare la squadra etc... Se dovesse arrivare un Pradè o chi per esso siete davvero convinti che non sarebbe in grado di costruire un Milan di livello superiore a quello attuale? Siete così convinti che Albertini non possa reggere il confronto con il Braida che ci ha regalato Taiwo e Traorè?
> Non sto dicendo che con la nuova dirigenza competeremo con Real e Barca ma di certo non vedo cosa dovremmo perderci noi tifosi milanisti. Galliani è stato trattato male? Ma se avrà una liquidazione del valore di un top player!!! Dai ragazzi su....



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io so solo che quando il nostro nuovo esperto di mercato andrà a Madrid a trattare si chiederanno, chi è questo?



E che ci dovrà fare il nostro DS a Madrid? Da quelle squadre non possiamo più comprare nemmeno il porta borracce.


----------



## Morghot (29 Novembre 2013)

Ragazzi ha 70anni dio santo, cosa pensava di essere eterno? Io non capisco tutti sti drammi onestamente, sono anni che fa ca*ate, che regala stipendi da top player a cessi, ma menomale che è stato silurato.

Poi sui modi e tempi possiamo discuterne, ok, anche se pure qui io non vedo dove gli abbiano mancato di rispetto o altro (cosa di cui non può neanche parlare visto il recente passato)... è lui che ha montato teatrini su teatrini e questo addio ne è ulteriore conferma.

Detto questo ribadisco che io l'ho sempre ammirato e preso in simpatica, ma il suo tempo è bello che finito e lo dimostrano i fatti, almeno qui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Galliani senza Berlusconi era NIENTE NIENTE NIENTE, deve tutto a lui, a quest'ora altrimenti sarebbe ancora a montare citofoni



Piacerebbe a me montare citofoni come lui allora, informati va


----------



## Aragorn (29 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E che ci dovrà fare il nostro DS a Madrid? Da quelle squadre non possiamo più comprare nemmeno il porta borracce.



Ozil 50 milioni, Higuain 37 milioni, Robben 27 milioni .. puoi essere amico di Perez quanto vuoi ma se non vai là con i soldi i giocatori veramente forti non li prendi comunque.


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

*Secondo Milan Channel Galliani si dimetterà il 12 o il 23 Dicembre, giorno del Derby.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2013)

Non mi sembra vero, non ci avevo proprio creduto al suo addio, sono contento, almeno ora ho qualche speranza per un futuro diverso, speriamo solo che queste speranze non vengano disattese...


----------



## Tobi (29 Novembre 2013)

Siamo al 30% dell'opera.
Fuori lo staff medico, fuori l'allenatore e fuori i preparatori.
Nel bene o nel male ci vuole una rivoluzione completa


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel Galliani si dimetterà il 12 o il 23 Dicembre, giorno del Derby.*


.


Ma poi lo volete capire che Galliani ha 70 anni? E' finito da anni a questa parte, c'è bisogno di un cambiamento o volete Galliani fino a 80 anni?

Lo volete capire che Galliani non acceterà mai di stare in società e fare qualcosa che non è protagonista, Galliani vuole tutto per se. Punto.

Le vie erano due:
-Cambiamento
-Galliani a vita

Non ci sarebbe stata nessuna intesa. Meglio il cambiamento perchè peggio di così non si può andare.

E chi andrà a parlare a Florentino perez? Nessuno. I giocatori e scarti del real costano, GALLIANI o no con quelle società non abbiamo nulla a che fare.

Si proverà altre soluzioni.
ps. Maldini serve, fossi in barbara avrei già contattato lui. Serve una figura che rappresenta la forza storica del Milan, e Maldini ha vissuto da leader in 3 diversi cicli vincenti, un uomo con la parola "vittoria" impressa nella mente. Non andiamo da nessuna parte con gente di Hellas e Sampdoia e fiorentina


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2013)

ma è possibile che i grandi personaggi della Storia Rossonera se ne vanno sempre così? Maldini, poi Ambrosini ora Galliani...grazie di tutto Gallià vai a vincere altrove


----------



## sion (29 Novembre 2013)

dispiace cmq,un pezzo di storia rossonera non ci sara' piu'


----------



## gabuz (29 Novembre 2013)

Al di là di tutto, che sia giusto il ricambiamento o che invece era meglio tenersi Galliani, al di là, quindi, delle mere opinioni personali, vi sembra normale che una cosa del genere venga fatta tra novembre e dicembre?

Io l'ho già detto in un altro topic, vogliamo cambiare? Cambiamo! Ma attenzione ad esultare perché finora Barbara Berlusconi ha agito solamente per il proprio interesse personale, sbattendosene clamorosamente delle necessità della società A.C. Milan...
Io sono *molto* preoccupato


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (29 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma è possibile che i grandi personaggi della Storia Rossonera se ne vanno sempre così? Maldini, poi Ambrosini ora Galliani...grazie di tutto Gallià vai a vincere altrove



Beh, per Maldini e Ambrosini la responsabilità è di Galliani


----------



## Morghot (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto, che sia giusto il ricambiamento o che invece era meglio tenersi Galliani, al di là, quindi, delle mere opinioni personali, vi sembra normale che una cosa del genere venga fatta tra novembre e dicembre?
> 
> Io l'ho già detto in un altro topic, vogliamo cambiare? Cambiamo! Ma attenzione ad esultare perché finora Barbara Berlusconi ha agito solamente per il proprio interesse personale, sbattendosene clamorosamente delle necessità della società A.C. Milan...
> Io sono *molto* preoccupato


Ma se non ha ancora fatto niente? Si può giudicare quando comincerà la nuova gestione, ma che ha fatto adesso lol? Silurato galliani? Alleluja, comincia bene perlomeno.


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io sono *molto* preoccupato



Siamo a un punto dal Sassuolo, peggio di Galliani c'è la serie B. Il dato di fatto è questo.


----------



## Morghot (29 Novembre 2013)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Beh, per Maldini e Ambrosini la responsabilità è di Galliani


Ma infatti, cioè il primo che ha fatto ca*ate con bandiere è lui e poi fa la vittima, poverino... madonna che pagliaccio, grazie di tutto ma fuori dai maroni, onestamente c'è poco altro da dire.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Siamo a un punto dal Sassuolo, peggio di Galliani c'è la serie B. Il dato di fatto è questo.



.


----------



## gabuz (29 Novembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma se non ha ancora fatto niente? Si può giudicare quando comincerà la nuova gestione, ma che ha fatto adesso lol? Silurato galliani? Alleluja, comincia bene perlomeno.



Fatto niente? Due cose ha fatto, due danni! Far saltare la trattativa Pato-Tevez e, soprattutto, far esplodere una bomba del genere nel pieno di una stagione già disastrata. Lei come dirigente si è presentata così... se ti pare poco sono contento per te, io sono preoccupato.


----------



## Frikez (29 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E che ci dovrà fare il nostro DS a Madrid? Da quelle squadre non possiamo più comprare nemmeno il porta borracce.



Appunto, si andrà a trattare con altre squadre senza andare ad elemosinare a Madrid o a Barcellona.


----------



## Kundera (29 Novembre 2013)

Ora,io non so se Barbarella a scornato questo cancro per interessi personali e mera lotta di potere,francamente non me ne frega un ciufolo.
So solo che,al primo anno utile dalla sua entrata in società ha toccato tutti i punti,o quasi,di una gestione societaria scellerata e indifendibile,se non dotati di spessi paraocchi,costringendo il santo mangiatore alla ritirata.Tana liberi tutti! Non mi sembra vero.Sto godendo come un riccio. 
Ora però per BB arriva il difficile.Tutti i fucili sono spianati,s'è messa un fardello da niente sulle spalle... Non so se avrà la capacità di operare al meglio,l'esperienza è quella che è,però è riuscita a fare quello che molti pensavano,anche in famiglia ma non avevano il coraggio di farlo,dimostrando di avere 2 palle così
E allora grazie Barbara! Bella,brava e buona,MMMMMMH.
Ora torno a scolarmi il resto della bottiglia.


----------



## smallball (29 Novembre 2013)

ora credo si debba godere la pensione


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

---) http://www.milanworld.net/ecco-il-milan-di-barbara-berlusconi-ce-maldini-vt12941.html


----------



## Frikez (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Fatto niente? Due cose ha fatto, due danni! Far saltare la trattativa Pato-Tevez e, soprattutto, far esplodere una bomba del genere nel pieno di una stagione già disastrata. Lei come dirigente si è presentata così... se ti pare poco sono contento per te, io sono preoccupato.



Era meglio aspettare giugno? Così poi passavamo l'estate a sistemare la questione allenatore e dirigenza senza fare mercato? Ormai la stagione è andata, non aveva senso aspettare.


----------



## Morghot (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Fatto niente? Due cose ha fatto, due danni! Far saltare la trattativa Pato-Tevez e, soprattutto, far esplodere una bomba del genere nel pieno di una stagione già disastrata. Lei come dirigente si è presentata così... se ti pare poco sono contento per te, io sono preoccupato.


Quando bisogna farla esplodere una bomba, quando le cosa vanno bene? Andava fatto prima o poi, e messi come siamo adesso non penso si possa peggioare di tanto, anzi.
Comunque son due punti di vista diversi, evidentemente per te è sbagliato mandar via galliani, per me è una grande notizia, ovvero un cambiamento, cosa che ci vuole, ha detta di tutti, da anni ormai... e finalmente lo stiamo facendo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Fatto niente? Due cose ha fatto, due danni! Far saltare la trattativa Pato-Tevez e, soprattutto, far esplodere una bomba del genere nel pieno di una stagione già disastrata. Lei come dirigente si è presentata così... se ti pare poco sono contento per te, io sono preoccupato.



Quoto, l'inizio di Barbara è stato pessimo.

Detto questo, sono favorevole al ricambio, andava fatto già da un paio d'anni perchè il tempo di Fester era finito.
Ma prima di esultare aspetto di vedere in concreto i nomi di chi sostituirà Galliani.


----------



## gabuz (29 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Era meglio aspettare giugno? Così poi passavamo l'estate a sistemare la questione allenatore e dirigenza senza fare mercato? Ormai la stagione è andata, non aveva senso aspettare.



Certo che si doveva aspettare giugno! Assolutamente!
Ma voi credete che aspettando giugno davvero fino ad allora saremmo rimasti fermi? Queste sono cose che durano mesi. Non ci pensate nemmeno un secondo che è venuto fuori tutto nell'arco delle ultime settimane. Chissà da quanto va avanti questa lotta intestina.
Ufficializzare il Paratici, il Sogliano o chi sarà a giugno non vuol dire restare in stallo sino ad allora, perché le basi le hai messe molto prima.


----------



## gabuz (29 Novembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Quando bisogna farla esplodere una bomba, quando le cosa vanno bene? Andava fatto prima o poi, e messi come siamo adesso non penso si possa peggioare di tanto, anzi.
> Comunque son due punti di vista diversi, evidentemente per te è sbagliato mandar via galliani, per me è una grande notizia, ovvero un cambiamento, cosa che ci vuole, ha detta di tutti, da anni ormai... e finalmente lo stiamo facendo.


E' lì che sbagli, a me di Galliani frega poco o nulla. Prima o poi andava sostituito.
A me interessa solo il Milan e, mia opinione personale, i preamboli sono pessimi!

E una cosa così non la fai in piena stagione, sia che vada bene o che vada male, ma a bocce ferme, fermissime!


----------



## gabuz (29 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quoto, l'inizio di Barbara è stato pessimo.
> 
> Detto questo, sono favorevole al ricambio, andava fatto già da un paio d'anni perchè il tempo di Fester era finito.
> *Ma prima di esultare aspetto di vedere in concreto i nomi di chi sostituirà Galliani.*


.


----------



## AndrasWave (29 Novembre 2013)

Il suo amore per il Milan è talmente viscerale che lascerebbe la barca a metà del tragitto. Falso come pochi. Narcisista e arrogante.
In una situazione come questa lui si preoccupa solo di non cuocere a fuoco lento. Ma vai va..


----------



## smallball (29 Novembre 2013)

fino a Giugno credo ci sara' una specie di stallo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Perchè l'Inter è sempre stata una società di sfigati e di perdenti.


Appunto, se sei uno sfigato e un perdente puoi avere quanti soldi vuoi, non vincerai mai. Si vince con i soldi, è vero, ma bisogna anche essere dei vincenti e Galliani lo era.



Admin ha scritto:


> P.S. Con questo, non voglio assolutamente sminuire il lavoro e l'operato di Galliani. Che per tanti anni ha fatto benissimo. Meglio di tutti. Portando a casa tantissimi trofei. Ma negli ultimi anni il suo operato è stato quantomeno discutibile...


Ah, l'ho scritto. Galliani ha finito il suo tempo, lo elogio e lo ringrazio per ciò che è stato, non per cos'è.


----------



## Denni90 (29 Novembre 2013)

secondo me è scoppiato ttt adesso per il semplice fatto che barbarella nn volesse + allegri in estate mentre galliani l'ha stradifeso e adesso che allegri è il colpevole dello schifo di stagione barbarella ha deciso di prendere in mano le redini ... e nn le si può dare torto

nonostante ciò grazie per sempre a galliani perchè se la bacheca è così piena è gran parte merito suo


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quoto, l'inizio di Barbara è stato pessimo.
> 
> Detto questo, sono favorevole al ricambio, andava fatto già da un paio d'anni perchè il tempo di Fester era finito.
> Ma prima di esultare aspetto di vedere in concreto i nomi di chi sostituirà Galliani.


La stessa cosa che penso pure io. Magari gente seria del calibro di Maldini oppure perchè no, anche Baresi, Boban, ma già sarebbe tanto se considerassero il primo.


----------



## Gas (29 Novembre 2013)

Barbara sta dimostrando un carattere da leonessa !


----------



## gabuz (29 Novembre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> Barbara sta dimostrando un carattere da leonessa !



Con il papy a pararmi il sedere divento pure io il Re della foresta...


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Fatto niente? Due cose ha fatto, due danni! Far saltare la trattativa Pato-Tevez e, soprattutto, far esplodere una bomba del genere nel pieno di una stagione già disastrata. Lei come dirigente si è presentata così... se ti pare poco sono contento per te, io sono preoccupato.



Hai detto tutto te.
Anch'io sono molto preoccupato.
Galliani sappiamo quello che ha fatto, nonostante negli ultimi anni il suo operato sia stato discutibile. Sarebbe stato più sensato che il cambiamento ci fosse stato quest'estate, ma è da folli far uscire tutto ciò in una stagione iniziata malissimo. Io temo davvero una stagione calcisticamente drammatica, anche se credo ci riprenderemo anche in campionato.
I rubinetti rimarranno chiusi anche con la partenza di Galliani, quindi i nuovi dirigenti si troveranno a dover fare le nozze coi fichi secchi. Io ero e sono dell'idea che la gestione Galliani sia arrivata da un paio di anni al capolinea, ma prima di esultare per la sua uscita dalle scene aspetterei un paio di anni. Prima vediamo chi saranno i nuovi dirigenti e poi vedremo come sapranno operare. Speriamo bene.
Galliani è stato trattato come se fosse una pezza da piedi, ma in fondo è stato il trattamento riservato a Maldini, che reputo ben più vergognoso.


----------



## Gas (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Con il papy a pararmi il sedere divento pure io il Re della foresta...



Si è vero.
Però è anche vero che si può essere smidollati anche con il papy dietro. Lei è vero che ha il papy dietro ma è anche vero che ha iniziato una sua personalissima guerra contro il cocco di papy e a quanto pare l'ha vinta.


----------



## rossovero (29 Novembre 2013)

Pro o contro Galliani, il buon Adriano (che di eleganza ne ha sempre avuta poca, e quando abbiamo subíto torti sempre zitto, vero?, anzi prestiamo Abbiati alla Juve) va ormai per i 70 e un ricambio é inevitabile, prima o poi doveva accadere.

Perdiamo peso politico in Lega, innegabilmente, ma dall´altro lato ci liberiamo di un personaggio dai modi discutibili malvisto da molti.


----------



## Jens (29 Novembre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Perdiamo peso politico in Lega, innegabilmente, ma dall´altro lato ci liberiamo di un personaggio dai modi discutibili malvisto da molti.


Dirigere una società sportiva di un certo rango è un po' come fare la tenutaria di un bordello. Il saperci fare vale più dei guanti bianchi. E' il motivo che spinge molti di noi all'agnosticismo verso Maldini o quanti per lui: avendo già esperienza di bandiere in plancia di comando sappiamo che non tutti nascono Boniperti (che poi fu esautorato press'a poco allo stesso modo: una stretta di mano e prego, si accomodi fuori. A quello, forse, che è stato il più grande dirigente del calcio italiano.) Galliani è una chiave che apre molte porte, e nel filo sottile che regge i comuni interessi dei cosidetti grandi club, non è cosa da poco. Posto che non parliamo di beghe societarie inerenti club sul tipo di Roma, Udinese e Fiorentina, bisognerà ora rivedere tutta la politica estera. Far fare un corso accellerato ai nuovi labari. E, parafrasando un modo di dire in voga Oltremanica, smontare pezzo per pezzo l'orrendo maiale le cui fattezze rossetto e maquillage da tempo non riescono più a nascondere.

Due piesse. 1) BB avrà un bel personale ma si muove col medesimo garbo della scrofa nel granturco.
2) Joseph-Simon Gallieni, leggendario generale francese e quasi omonimo del nostro, fu riabilitato post-mortem per i servigi resi alla patria. Fatti i debiti scongiuri, il buon Adriano avrà presto qualcos'altro da godersi oltre alla cospicua buonuscita.


----------



## AndrasWave (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Con il papy a pararmi il sedere divento pure io il Re della foresta...



Con un miliardario alle spalle divento anche io un bravo AD..


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Novembre 2013)

Ha cominciato a seguire seriamente il milan, e addirittura guardare una partita di calcio, solo per accalappiare calciatori dell'acmilan. Diventerà anche la miglior presidentessa al mondo, ma l'inizio è stato pessimo. Ha dimostrato in più occasioni di essere una viziata con le spalle coperte. Galliani ha fatto bene a far questa uscita di scena, di certo è venuto meno un PATO tra i due...questo pato:


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2013)

Io rimango della mia idea questa scelta per il milan è un 50 e 50 di vantaggio e svantaggio ....

50 di buono , finalmente si cambia speriamo che il nuovo guarderà oltre i soliti 3 pirla di procuratori e apra gli occhi.. le operazioni alla Matrire non si possono piu vedere . 

50 di male , l'antennista con in mano i soldi sapeva fare il suo lavoro e aveva un peso particolare quando entrava in una stanza...detto questo anche Pradè sa fare il suo lavoro con 30 milioni all anno.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Novembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire perché dopo l'acquisto di Matri a 12 milioni si parli ancora di Galliani dovrebbe essere un argomento chiuso della serie grazie di tutto e arrivederci , lo scontro lo ha cercato lui confermando quel somaro di allegri e comprando Matri suggerito dallo stesso allegri , ma siamo onesti per una volta Barbara ha sbagliato solo a parlare pubblicamente lo doveva cacciare in silenzio .



Sei troppo drastico, chi non fa errori nella vita?

Io sono D'accordo col cambio gestionale, ma galliani meritava onestamente più rispetto. Inoltre c'è il forte rischio che andiamo a far la fine dell'Inter, con la famiglia Moratti che dá il contentino al membro più incapace


----------



## Beefheart (29 Novembre 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Mi pare che ad Ambrosini abbia dato lo stesso ben servito quindi ha poco da lamentarsi.
> Persona squallida da tempi immemori, con capacità gestionali di rilievo e innegabili ma del tutto incompatibili con l'attuale periodo storico.
> La sua reazione è l'ennesima conferma che quest'uomo soffre di una gravissima forma di delirio di onnipotenza. Mai sentita un autocritica da parte sua. Parla di piazzamenti in champions quando per anni ha avuto tra le mani la squadra con il fatturato più alto in Italia.
> L'eleganza, che lui tanto pretende, è tanti anni che la calpesta parlando ai microfoni come se dall'altra parte ci fossero una massa di capre.
> ...



Condivido in toto.
Aggiungo che secondo me anche le sue capacità gestionali sono alquanto opinabili.
Se ne va un mediocre, un imbonitore, uno che getta solo fumo negli occhi per puro tornaconto personale.
Ma la cosa più raccapricciante è che molti qui dentro reclamano i tappeti rossi per uno che per andarsene si becca 50 milioni.
Evidentemente la schiavite acuta ne ha ammorbati parecchi....

Dal giorno successivo alla sua partenza cercherò immediatamente di dimenticare che ci sia mai stato.
Addio e a mai più.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Galliani all'Ansa:"Mi chiamano grandi presidenti anche dall'estero, e non capiscono cosa stia succedendo. Io sono andato a Madrid quest'estate per prendere Kaka' senza un appuntamento e mi hanno aperto gli uffici del Real e quando sono andato nell'agosto 2010 a prendere Ibrahimovic al Barcellona il presidente Rosell è tornato apposta dalle ferie".*


Questo non è un grande problema, galliani è sì conosciuto ma mai quanto berlusconi. Voglio vederlo rosell dire di no di fronte ad una telefonata di Silvio


----------



## Livestrong (29 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Certo che parlare di rispetto ed eleganza per poi uscirsene con 'ste robe...



Ha ragione però. Ti sfido a smentirlo


----------



## 2515 (29 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Questo non è un grande problema, galliani è sì conosciuto ma mai quanto berlusconi. Voglio vederlo rosell dire di no di fronte ad una telefonata di Silvio



Come quando girava voce che il Barça volesse Van Basten come centravanti, mentre era al Milan, e il Berlusca telefonò ai blaugrana dicendo "Scusa, quanto costa la squadra?"XD


----------



## Beefheart (29 Novembre 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> ...Se dovesse arrivare un Pradè o chi per esso siete davvero convinti che non sarebbe in grado di costruire un Milan di livello superiore a quello attuale? Siete così convinti che Albertini non possa reggere il confronto con il Braida che ci ha regalato Taiwo e Traorè?
> Non sto dicendo che con la nuova dirigenza competeremo con Real e Barca ma di certo non vedo cosa dovremmo perderci noi tifosi milanisti. Galliani è stato trattato male? Ma se avrà una liquidazione del valore di un top player!!! Dai ragazzi su....



Impietosirsi per Galliani non è riconoscenza ma masochismo all'ennesima potenza.
Se c'è uno che ha saputo farsi terra bruciata intorno prendendo a pesci in faccia tutto ciò che non gli aggrada, questo è proprio lui, solo che lui lo fa col sorriso in faccia. Lo stesso sorriso (spero solo un po meno giallo) glielo avrà riservato anche Barbarella e lui, gaudium magnum, si è incazzato 

E comunque, tranquilli, anche se uno dei tanti pagliacci lascia il circo, il carrozzone non si ferma.


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

*Mourinho su Galliani:"Galliani è un galantuomo. Di lui posso solo parlar bene. Ora gli auguro di godersi la vita".*


----------



## gabuz (29 Novembre 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Con un miliardario alle spalle divento anche io un bravo AD..



Si, come no. Ho visto al Man City (ad esempio) come sia facile per tutti lavorare con il budget illimitato...


----------



## Beefheart (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Con il papy a pararmi il sedere divento pure io il Re della foresta...



Sbagliato. In realtà il papi, che non vuole mettersi apertamente contro nessuna delle due parti, la sta lasciando agire in piena autonomia. A torto o ragione Barbarella sta tirando dritta come un treno.


----------



## Serginho (29 Novembre 2013)

Era ora. La gestione sportivo-finanziaria degli ultimi anni è stata a dir poco scandalosa, senza parlare delle prese in giro ai tifosi inaccettabili. Il fatto poi che si senta ferito nell'orgoglio poi lo trovo ridicolo, giusto qualche mese fa ha fatto la stessa cosa con Ambrosini lui stesso. E' ormai inadeguato da anni, io voglio il bene del Milan per questo è giusto se ne vada. Inutile rimpiangerlo, il Galliani che molti tifosi qui dentro rimpiangono non esiste più da anni


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Si, come no. Ho visto al Man City (ad esempio) come sia facile per tutti lavorare con il budget illimitato...



Fino a metà anni novanta il Milan non aveva la minima concorrenza dal punto di vista finanziario. Eravamo noi gli sceicchi, noi E SOLO NOI. Il City si ritrova solo in Premier League un russo e una società che fattura come il Real Madrid, se non di più.


----------



## Beefheart (29 Novembre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> ...Perdiamo peso politico in Lega, innegabilmente, ma dall´altro lato ci liberiamo di un personaggio dai modi discutibili malvisto da molti.



anche su questo se ne può parlare...
mi sembra di ritornare alla questione che "tutta la squadra è con Allegri"... certo, tranne quelli che non lo sono!
Galliani, per tutta una serie di questioni, avrà sicuramente degli amici tra gli addetti ai lavori, ma è molto probabile che abbia altrettanti nemici; non ultimi tutti quei dirigenti che storicamente lo accusano di scorrettezza o di trattative condotte in maniera ridicola.
Vedremo poi se anche il suo successore riuscirà a farci squalificare dall'uefa con annessa pernacchia come ha fatto lui.


----------



## tequilad (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Si, come no. Ho visto al Man City (ad esempio) come sia facile per tutti lavorare con il budget illimitato...



Anche perché tutti i presidenti sono miliardari...


----------



## gabuz (29 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Fino a metà anni novanta il Milan non aveva la minima concorrenza dal punto di vista finanziario. Eravamo noi gli sceicchi, noi E SOLO NOI. Il City si ritrova solo in Premier League un russo e una società che fattura come il Real Madrid, se non di più.



Peccato che noi, a differenza del City, abbiamo vinto, tanto, e fatto la storia del calcio.

E comunque o sei giovane e non l'hai vissuto, oppure ricordi male, perché nel 90 la Juve battè il record di allora quando acquistò Baggio, l'anno in cui prendemmo Papin la Juve spese più di noi per comprare Vialli, l'Inter quanto noi sia per Shalimov che per Pancev, dai gobbi arrivò anche Platt. L'anno successivo l'Inter prese Bergkamp e il Barcellona Romario, il Man Utd Robbie Keane, a metà degli anni '90 il Real rubò al Barcellona Laudrup, l'Inter comprò Ince e così via dicendo solo ciò che mi ricordo. Venne strapagato anche Shearer (  )

Acquisti costosi li facevano tutti a quei tempi, noi abbiamo fatto la storia però.


----------



## tequilad (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Peccato che noi, a differenza del City, abbiamo vinto, tanto, e fatto la storia del calcio.
> 
> E comunque o sei giovane e non l'hai vissuto, oppure ricordi male, perché nel 90 la Juve battè il record di allora quando acquistò Baggio, l'anno in cui prendemmo Papin la Juve spese più di noi per comprare Vialli, l'Inter quanto noi sia per Shalimov che per Pancev, dai gobbi arrivò anche Platt. L'anno successivo l'Inter prese Bergkamp e il Barcellona Romario, il Man Utd Robbie Keane, a metà degli anni '90 il Real rubò al Barcellona Laudrup, l'Inter comprò Ince e così via dicendo solo ciò che mi ricordo. Venne strapagato anche Shearer (  )
> 
> Acquisti costosi li facevano tutti a quei tempi, noi abbiamo fatto la storia però.



Esattamente

Van Basten 1,75 mld - Darko Pancev 2 mld


----------



## gabuz (29 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Esattamente
> 
> Van Basten 1,75 mld - Darko Pancev 2 mld



Come l'ho amato Darko 

Giusto per far capire... correva l'anno 1992, l'Inter comprò Pancev, noi Savicevic (   ). Indovinate chi pago di più?


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Esattamente
> 
> Van Basten 1,75 mld - Darko Pancev 2 mld



Gullit 13,5 miliardi


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Peccato che noi, a differenza del City, abbiamo vinto, tanto, e fatto la storia del calcio.
> Acquisti costosi li facevano tutti a quei tempi, noi abbiamo fatto la storia però.



Lo sai che scrivendo così mi dai ragione alla grandissima sul fatto che quelle vittorie sono il frutto delle scelte di Berlusconi e non di Galliani?


----------



## tequilad (29 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gullit 13,5 miliardi



Ben spesi


----------



## tequilad (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Come l'ho amato Darko
> 
> Giusto per far capire... correva l'anno 1992, l'Inter comprò Pancev, noi Savicevic (   ). Indovinate chi pago di più?



Dejan


----------



## gabuz (29 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lo sai che scrivendo così mi dai ragione alla grandissima sul fatto che quelle vittorie sono il frutto delle scelte di Berlusconi e non di Galliani?


Perché? Fammi capire, quando compravamo bene il merito è di Berlusconi e quando compravamo male il demerito di Galliani?
A occuparsi del mercato erano sempre loro, Galliani e Braida. Berlusconi è quello che voleva Borghi al posto di Rijkaard...

Vero poi per Gullit, non ho detto che non spendavamo. Ho solo detto che ai tempi non eravamo certo gli unici...


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è quello che voleva Borghi al posto di Rijkaard...



LOL hai preso l'unico caso in Berlusconi non ci ha azzeccato nell'epoca in cui lui sceglieva TUTTO, mi fermo qua dai


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Novembre 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] io ti stimo. Per il coraggio


----------



## gabuz (29 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LOL hai preso l'unico caso in Berlusconi non ci ha azzeccato nell'epoca in cui lui sceglieva TUTTO, ma ti rendi conto che scrivi per validare la tua tesi? Io mi fermo qua.


Io almeno ho delle tesi, ho portato esempi, a differenza di te che rispondi senza peraltro argomentare.
Che Berlusconi ai tempo scegliesse TUTTO è meravigliosa, quindi direi che sì, ti puoi fermare qui. Decisamente.

Ti ricordo che è partito tutto dal fatto che sostenevi che fossimo gli unici a spendere. Si è dimostrato che non fu così. Il resto è solo contorno.


----------



## gabuz (29 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] io ti stimo. Per il coraggio



Sono coraggioso come Lady B.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (29 Novembre 2013)

Io non mi stupirei se l'allontanamento di Galliani fosse l'inizio della cessione della società. Il cavaliere ha ben altri pensieri e problemi per la testa, la figlia non so se abbia voglia. Per me è solo da vedere se si tratterà di russi o sceicchi.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Novembre 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Io non mi stupirei se l'allontanamento di Galliani fosse l'inizio della cessione della società. Il cavaliere ha ben altri pensieri e problemi per la testa, la figlia non so se abbia voglia. Per me è solo da vedere se si tratterà di russi o sceicchi.



Io lo spero con tutto il cuore.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Novembre 2013)

Io invece credo che sia il contrario. Che senso avrebbe mettere sotto contratto nuova gente ?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2013)

il mercato che faceva galliani lo poteva fare chiunque con i soldi , la grandezza di galliani è stata quella di creare il terreno fertile affinche tutti potessero esprimersi al meglio ; possiamo stare giorni a dire noi prendevamo van basten e l'inter pancev , qualche interista potrebbe dire il milan prendeva kluivert e l'inter ronaldo  l'inter comprava bidoni e campioni ma non vinceva perche non c'era una convergenza di intenti tra presidente , dirigenti fantocci e allenatore , stessa cosa dicasi per il ciessi di abramovic totalmente in balia degli umori del mafioso rosso . A galliani va dato il merito di aver fatto convivere efficientemente berlusconi , i calciatori e i tanti giocatori che sono passati in tutti questi anni al milan , ma di straordinario nel prendere sheva , van basten e co quando questi erano il meglio che il calcio offriva non ci trovo niente


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2013)

Ah giusto per concludere: non è vero che Vialli costò più di Papin (Vialli fu acquistato con diversi giocatori in contropartita, di contante ce ne fu poco).


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Novembre 2013)

Favorevole al cambio dirigenziale,ma Galliani per me resta il migliore dirigente del mondo!Avrà fatto qualche errore,ma resta sempre il numero uno.Son favorevole perchè nella vita i cicli si concludono,anche se si ha a che fare con persone veramente in gamba,come Ancelotti,giusto per fare un esempio.

Galliani ha portato tantissimi talenti al Milan!No non bastano i soldi per fare mercato!

Kakà arrivato al Milan per 8 mln,venduto a 67,riacquistato a 0.Riccardo ha vinto un pallone d'oro in rossonero e ci ha fatto vincere una Champions.
Sheva?Un'altro grandissimo acquisto!Un'altro pallone d'oro e un'altro ragazzo che ci ha fatto vincere una Champions (rigore decisivo e non solo ovviamente nella finale contro la Juve)

Vogliamo parlare anche di Thiago Silva,Thomasson (una riserva con le contro palle!),Serginho,Pirlo (che quando giocava all'Inter era calcolato come una mezza pippa,mica il campione che poi è diventato al Milan) Seedorf (che quando giocava all'inter era calcolato come un calciatore discontinuo) Inazghi etc etc..E potrei continuare ancora!
Capisco che Adriano possa stare sui fondelli a qualcuno,ma spalare m. sul suo passato è assurdo!
Ah guardate che in ogni caso non bastano solamente i soldi per acquistare i giocatori,bisogna anche saper trattare con le società!


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Novembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Favorevole al cambio dirigenziale,ma Galliani per me resta il migliore dirigente del mondo!Avrà fatto qualche errore,ma resta sempre il numero uno.Son favorevole perchè nella vita i cicli si concludono,anche se si ha a che fare con persone veramente in gamba,come Ancelotti,giusto per fare un esempio.
> 
> Galliani ha portato tantissimi talenti al Milan!No non bastano i soldi per fare mercato!
> 
> ...



Quello che dici è tutto legittimo. Però uno potrebbe risponderti con una sfilza di nomi che vanno dal rinnovo di Dida alla staffetta Mesbahio/Zascarso.



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il mercato che faceva galliani lo poteva fare chiunque con i soldi , la grandezza di galliani è stata quella di creare il terreno fertile affinche tutti potessero esprimersi al meglio ; possiamo stare giorni a dire noi prendevamo van basten e l'inter pancev , qualche interista potrebbe dire il milan prendeva kluivert e l'inter ronaldo  l'inter comprava bidoni e campioni ma non vinceva perche non c'era una convergenza di intenti tra presidente , dirigenti fantocci e allenatore , stessa cosa dicasi per il ciessi di abramovic totalmente in balia degli umori del mafioso rosso . A galliani va dato il merito di aver fatto convivere efficientemente berlusconi , i calciatori e i tanti giocatori che sono passati in tutti questi anni al milan , ma di straordinario nel prendere sheva , van basten e co quando questi erano il meglio che il calcio offriva non ci trovo niente



.


----------



## Nivre (29 Novembre 2013)

Addio Adrianone, ci mancheranno i tuoi colpi _last minute_.

Giannino sarà in lutto


----------



## forzajuve (29 Novembre 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Io non mi stupirei se l'allontanamento di Galliani fosse l'inizio della cessione della società. Il cavaliere ha ben altri pensieri e problemi per la testa, la figlia non so se abbia voglia. Per me è solo da vedere se si tratterà di russi o sceicchi.


 e perche dovrebbero cacciare Galliani per vendere il milan?? qualsiasi compratore russo o sceicco dove lo trova uno come Galliani? con Galliani aveva piu valore il milan


----------



## The Ripper (29 Novembre 2013)

felicissimo.
aspetto questa notizia dal 2006, se non prima.

Dirigente totalmente inadeguato per il calcio moderno.


p.s. ovviamente se al suo posto mettono Barbarella o un incapace non mi sta bene.


----------



## freiwald (29 Novembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Favorevole al cambio dirigenziale,ma Galliani per me resta il migliore dirigente del mondo!Avrà fatto qualche errore,ma resta sempre il numero uno.Son favorevole perchè nella vita i cicli si concludono,anche se si ha a che fare con persone veramente in gamba,come Ancelotti,giusto per fare un esempio.
> 
> Galliani ha portato tantissimi talenti al Milan!No non bastano i soldi per fare mercato!
> 
> ...



Parole sante.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io lo spero con tutto il cuore.


Possibile che molti non riescano a vedere un Milan senza Galliani ad esclusione dell'arrivo di sceicchi o russi???


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Novembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quello che dici è tutto legittimo. Però uno potrebbe risponderti con una sfilza di nomi che vanno dal rinnovo di Dida alla staffetta Mesbahio/Zascarso.



Ma infatti quei colpi fanno parte degli errori di Galliani!L'ho detto pure io che Adriano ha fatto errori.
In ogni caso il mio commento finiva in questo modo

"Capisco che Adriano possa stare sui fondelli a qualcuno,ma spalare m. sul suo passato è assurdo!"

Si può parlare degli errori degli ultimi anni del gallo,ma spalare m. sul suo passato è assurdo.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Possibile che molti non riescano a vedere un Milan senza Galliani ad esclusione dell'arrivo di sceicchi o russi???



Io riesco a vederlo benissimo il Milan anche senza russi etc.Ma restando con la famiglia Berlusconi.

Barbara non è una persona stupida e da quel che so io ha in mente un bel progetto per il Milan!Io sono molto fiducioso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ha ragione però. Ti sfido a smentirlo



Non dico che ha detto cose false,ma ha detto mezze verità.
Dice che facciamo la Champions da cinque anni,ma non dice che in questo periodo abbiamo vinto una frazione (minuscola) di ciò che hanno vinto Juve ed Inter.
Dice che abbiamo ottenuto risultati migliori di Roma e Fiorentina,ma non dice che,quanto a blasone e soprattutto fatturato,queste due squadre non sono nemmeno paragonabili al Milan.
Dice che abbiamo il pareggio di bilancio,ma non dice che per averlo dobbiamo sacrificare ciò che reso il Milan quello che è oggi: i campioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Novembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma infatti quei colpi fanno parte degli errori di Galliani!L'ho detto pure io che Adriano ha fatto errori.
> In ogni caso il mio commento finiva in questo modo
> 
> "Capisco che Adriano possa stare sui fondelli a qualcuno,ma spalare m. sul suo passato è assurdo!"
> ...



Chiedo venia, ho letto distrattamente.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (29 Novembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Perché? A occuparsi del mercato erano sempre loro, Galliani e Braida. Berlusconi è quello che voleva Borghi al posto di Rijkaard...



Ti dimentichi di Sacchi...


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Novembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Chiedo venia, ho letto distrattamente.



Tranquillo non è successo niente


----------



## Aragorn (29 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Possibile che molti non riescano a vedere un Milan senza Galliani ad esclusione dell'arrivo di sceicchi o russi???



Se 7 anni fa avessi proposto agli juventini di cambiare Moggi e Giraudo con Marotta e Paratici si sarebbero dati fuoco. Va bene affezionarsi al passato ma bisogna anche saper guardare avanti.


----------



## AndrasWave (29 Novembre 2013)

Ma non capisco tutta questa dietrologia.

Bisogna basarsi sul presente. Ovvero che l'antennista fa solo più danni, è vecchio, per lui il mercato va fatto in base alle opportunità, all'ultimo giorno di mercato, inciuciandosi con procuratori e presidenti, strapagando giocatori mediocri e pagando tangenti ai loro agenti.

A me basta questo..


----------



## Jerry West (29 Novembre 2013)

Fortuna che abbiamo vinto col Celtic, avesse dovuto aspettare la prima vittoria fuori casa per dimettersi chissà per quanto sarebbe rimasto ..


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2013)

Io ragazzi sono molto molto molto preoccupato, ogni anno abbiamo fatto un passetto indietro, per me l'addio di Galliani e chi arriverà al posto suo sarà un ulteriore passetto indietro. Per me questo cambio dirigenziale sarà un ulteriore ridimensionamento societario, perlomeno per 5 anni credo il Milan sarà una realtà al pari della Fiorentina, della Lazio, della Roma. 

Fatico davvero a vedere un Milan del domani ai vertici del calcio, perlomeno non a breve.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ragazzi sono molto molto molto preoccupato, ogni anno abbiamo fatto un passetto indietro, per me l'addio di Galliani e chi arriverà al posto suo sarà un ulteriore passetto indietro. Per me questo cambio dirigenziale sarà un ulteriore ridimensionamento societario, perlomeno per 5 anni credo il Milan sarà una realtà al pari della Fiorentina, della Lazio, della Roma.
> 
> Fatico davvero a vedere un Milan del domani ai vertici del calcio, perlomeno non a breve.



Non lo saremmo nemmeno con Galliani ancora saldo sulla sua gigantesca poltrona da AD,DS,DT e capo osservatori.
Non lo saremo mai più,a meno che non tornino i soldi.


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non lo saremmo nemmeno con Galliani ancora saldo sulla sua gigantesca poltrona da AD,DS,DT e capo osservatori.
> Non lo saremo mai più,a meno che non tornino i soldi.



Io ti dico una cosa, sono stra convinto che con Galliani il prossimo anno o al massimo tra due il Milan sarebbe tornato campione d'Italia. Con una nuova dirigenza, fermo restando che ancora non si sa da chi sarà composta, non ne sono affatto cosi certo. 

Comunque ok, il cambio s'è da fare, anche se ritengo fosse una cosa da fare estate prossima. 

Ma attenzione, non si può sbagliare, altrimenti si finisce come la Roma che passa annate da BRIVIDI.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Novembre 2013)

Una cosa mi fa paura: l'addio rancoroso di Galliani; questo in 27 anni ha sviluppato così tanti rapporti che può metterci i bastoni tra le ruote, spero di no però non è ipotesi campata in aria; 

inoltre ha detto che si dimetterà dal Milan, e dalla Lega Calcio

Comunque ci aspetta un periodo davvero turbolento...


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Una cosa mi fa paura: l'addio rancoroso di Galliani; questo in 27 anni ha sviluppato così tanti rapporti che può metterci i bastoni tra le ruote, spero di no però non è ipotesi campata in aria;
> 
> inoltre ha detto che si dimetterà dal Milan, e dalla Lega Calcio
> 
> Comunque ci aspetta un periodo davvero turbolento...



Per l'amore nei confronti del Milan non credo proprio lo farà... poi certo se dovesse lavorare per un altro club giustamente farebbe i suoi interessi...


----------



## Doctore (29 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ragazzi sono molto molto molto preoccupato, ogni anno abbiamo fatto un passetto indietro, per me l'addio di Galliani e chi arriverà al posto suo sarà un ulteriore passetto indietro. Per me questo cambio dirigenziale sarà un ulteriore ridimensionamento societario, perlomeno per 5 anni credo il Milan sarà una realtà al pari della Fiorentina, della Lazio, della Roma.
> 
> Fatico davvero a vedere un Milan del domani ai vertici del calcio, perlomeno non a breve.


Ma ti sembra giusto che il milan con galliani compri gente come costant,traore,zapata,nocerino,emanuelson,matri,silvestre?A me sembra un delitto.
I rinnovi scellerati di contratto del 2007 e l acquisto di giocatori scarsi ha portato a questa drammatica situazione.


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma ti sembra giusto che il milan con galliani compri gente come costant,traore,zapata,nocerino,emanuelson,matri,silvestre?A me sembra un delitto.
> I rinnovi scellerati di contratto del 2007 e l acquisto di giocatori scarsi ha portato a questa drammatica situazione.



Parliamo di quei giocatori? 

Constant ha fatto una stagione in grande crescita, s'è meritato il riscatto, quest'anno chiaramente non sta ripagando. Idem per Zapata. Ma la stagione che hanno fatto entrambi lo scorso anno era meritevole di riscatto. Silvestre è un giocatore che annata scorsa a parte all'Inter era da perlomeno 3 anni uno dei migliori marcatori del campionato, è stato preso in prestito, se va bene ok altrimenti torna a casa sua. Emanuelson è stato preso per tre spicci ed era da qualche anno un giocatore interessante, idem Nocerino. Su Traorè e Matri è evidente siano stati due scempi. 

Ma il punto focale è sempre lo stesso, quando devi ragionare su un budget risicato sei obbligato a non poter prendere il meglio che c'è sulla piazza. 

Con questo non nego colpe di Galliani, ma neanche che sia il colpevole numero nuo di tutto perchè non è vero!


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ti dico una cosa, sono stra convinto che con Galliani il prossimo anno o al massimo tra due il Milan sarebbe tornato campione d'Italia. Con una nuova dirigenza, fermo restando che ancora non si sa da chi sarà composta, non ne sono affatto cosi certo.
> 
> Comunque ok, il cambio s'è da fare, anche se ritengo fosse una cosa da fare estate prossima.
> 
> Ma attenzione, non si può sbagliare, altrimenti si finisce come la Roma che passa annate da BRIVIDI.


Il Milan campione vedendo quest'andazzo??? Acquistando ogni anno i vari Birsa, Traorè e cessi simili??? Ma dove?


----------



## iceman. (29 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Parliamo di quei giocatori?
> 
> Constant ha fatto una stagione in grande crescita, s'è meritato il riscatto, quest'anno chiaramente non sta ripagando. Idem per Zapata. Ma la stagione che hanno fatto entrambi lo scorso anno era meritevole di riscatto. Silvestre è un giocatore che annata scorsa a parte all'Inter era da perlomeno 3 anni uno dei migliori marcatori del campionato, è stato preso in prestito, se va bene ok altrimenti torna a casa sua. Emanuelson è stato preso per tre spicci ed era da qualche anno un giocatore interessante, idem Nocerino. Su Traorè e Matri è evidente siano stati due scempi.
> 
> ...



Con tutto il rispetto per quanto bene possano aver fatto Constant e Zapata lo si sapeva sin da subito che a lungo andare avrebbero fatto pena, ma non perché c'è la necessità di criticare a prescindere, ma perché si è sempre saputo che sono scarsi, a maggior ragione se l'allenatore non riesce a smuoverli. Presi singolarmente i vari Bonucci,Ranocchia,J.Jesus non mi sembrano grandi giocatori eppure con i loro allenatori stanno avendo un rendimento altissimo. 
Silvestre non andava neanche preso, una squadra come il Milan per quanto risicate possano essere le sue disponibilità economiche, giocatori di quel livello non dovrebbe nemmeno prenderli in considerazione.
Su Emanuelson condivido però, per me era da prendere, quanto è costato? 3?4 milioni? Fa nulla, è scarso ma è stato un acquisto giusto. Nocerino, fosse rimasto Ibrahimovic secondo me avrebbe reso nuovamente tanto quanto ha reso nel 2011\2012, PERO' per 500.000 come scommessa ci poteva stare, anzi rischiamo anche di farci una piccolissima plusvalenza, seppur piccola. 
Traorè e Matri no comment.
Ovvio che se hai 10 milioni non puoi comprare un Ronaldo, ma nemmeno un Kovacic, ma non puoi spenderne neanche 12 per Matri solo perché piace all'allenatore che l'ha avuto a Cagliari, ROTFL. Serviva un attaccante? Per me no, ma se anche fosse c'erano altri nomi sul mercato, più forti e meno costosi. 
Galliani come dice TheRipper è passato, è come andare in giro con i pantaloni a vita alta anni 90', quando oggi ce li hanno sotto le mutande.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ti dico una cosa, sono stra convinto che con Galliani il prossimo anno o al massimo tra due il Milan sarebbe tornato campione d'Italia. Con una nuova dirigenza, fermo restando che ancora non si sa da chi sarà composta, non ne sono affatto cosi certo.



Vabbè,speculazioni belle e buone 
E comunque al limite si ripeterebbe lo schema Acquisti di spessore->Scudetto->Cessioni illustri->Anni di oblio->...


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan campione vedendo quest'andazzo??? Acquistando ogni anno i vari Birsa, Traorè e cessi simili??? Ma dove?



Si, resto di quest'idea e nessuno mi smuove. Capitano le annate storte, gli acquisti sbagliati, gli allenatori sbagliati. Guarda che la rosa attuale, con un allenatore azzeccato e 2-3 acquisti non per forza costosi ma azzeccati si può giocare lo scudetto. E sono convinto che in 1-2 anni il Milan sarebbe tornato a vincere. Guarda la Roma, s'è ritrovata prima vendendo i calciatori più bravi dell'anno prima. Nessuno c'avrebbe scommesso eppure sono lassu.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, resto di quest'idea e nessuno mi smuove. Capitano le annate storte, gli acquisti sbagliati, gli allenatori sbagliati. Guarda che la rosa attuale, con un allenatore azzeccato e 2-3 acquisti non per forza costosi ma azzeccati si può giocare lo scudetto. E sono convinto che in 1-2 anni il Milan sarebbe tornato a vincere. Guarda la Roma, s'è ritrovata prima vendendo i calciatori più bravi dell'anno prima. Nessuno c'avrebbe scommesso eppure sono lassu.



E allora basta poco anche ora. Il Milan c'è anche senza Galliani e forse ora si cercheranno di colmare le lacune evidenti da anni.


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E allora basta poco anche ora. Il Milan c'è anche senza Galliani e forse ora si cercheranno di colmare le lacune evidenti da anni.



Ma guarda che io tifo Milan e proprio per questo spero con tutto il cuore che tu abbia ragione, però permettimi di avere serie perplessità nella figura di Barbara Berlusconi che continuo a definire annoiata e viziata. Serie perplessità. Non mi piace il momento in cui ha acceso la miccia, come ha gestito la situazione. Mi sentirei molto più tranquillo se a ricostruire il Milan ci pensasse Silvio in persona. Ma aimè non sarà cosi, lui ha ben altro per la testa ed ha lasciato il giocattolino alla figlia annoiata.


----------



## folletto (29 Novembre 2013)

Per parlare di Galliani e dei suoi quasi 30 anni al Milan ci vorranno 2000 pagine di topic. Si può dire di tutto e di più, nel bene e nel male su Galliani, ma non deve permettersi di parlare di stile o altre balle varie riferendosi a come è stato trattato e che pensi invece a come ha completamente ignorato ciò che successe alla fine dell'ultima partita di Paolo Maldini non spendendo manco mezza parola in "difesa" del giocatore forse più rappresentativo della storia del Milan.


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Novembre 2013)

Anche io sono tra quelli favorevoli al cambio gestionale, ma Galliani merita tutto il rispetto di questo mondo. Si può parlare quanto si vuole ma i risultati di Galliani sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.

In bocca al lupo, Adrià! Sarà strano vedere un Milan senza di lui!


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Novembre 2013)

giusto che si levi dalle scatole, magari abbiamo smesso con gli affari col genoa


----------



## smallball (29 Novembre 2013)

Avrebbe meritato un addio meno traumatico. ..comunque andava fatta questa svolta epocale


----------



## Dexter (29 Novembre 2013)

Ma quanto godo? Una delle figure più presuntuose ed arroganti del calcio scaricato manco fosse l'ultimo arrivato. Zero rispetto,lo stesso che ha avuto nei confronti di noi tifosi durante questi ultimi anni. VIAAAAA


----------



## Dexter (29 Novembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Per parlare di Galliani e dei suoi quasi 30 anni al Milan ci vorranno 2000 pagine di topic. Si può dire di tutto e di più, nel bene e nel male su Galliani, ma non deve permettersi di parlare di stile o altre balle varie riferendosi a come è stato trattato e che pensi invece a come ha completamente ignorato ciò che successe alla fine dell'ultima partita di Paolo Maldini non spendendo manco mezza parola in "difesa" del giocatore forse più rappresentativo della storia del Milan.


Perchè per Ambrosini? Ridicolo. E' stato trattato esattamente come gli ultimi due capitani...Godo...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che io tifo Milan e proprio per questo spero con tutto il cuore che tu abbia ragione, però permettimi di avere serie perplessità nella figura di Barbara Berlusconi che continuo a definire annoiata e viziata. Serie perplessità. Non mi piace il momento in cui ha acceso la miccia, come ha gestito la situazione. Mi sentirei molto più tranquillo se a ricostruire il Milan ci pensasse Silvio in persona. Ma aimè non sarà cosi, lui ha ben altro per la testa ed ha lasciato il giocattolino alla figlia annoiata.


Si ma non sarà certo Barbarella a occuparsi del Milan. Ci saranno 4 nuove figure ad occuparsi dei vari settori. Non certo la Berlu.


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

*Di Marzio:"Galliani si dimetterà dopo il Derby del 23 Dicembre"*


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Possibile che molti non riescano a vedere un Milan senza Galliani ad esclusione dell'arrivo di sceicchi o russi???



Io voglio vedere un Milan senza Berlusconi, che è il responsabile di tutto ciò. Galliani o non Galliani.


----------



## forzajuve (29 Novembre 2013)




----------



## forzajuve (29 Novembre 2013)

galliani con Agnelli a vedere la juve allo stadio..e seppre stato juventino...di che cosa vi meravigliate..lol


----------



## Petrecte (29 Novembre 2013)

Dichiarazioni di un vecchio permaloso,troppo orgoglioso e inacidito per ammettere di aver bisogno di delegare qualche compito.


----------



## Mou (29 Novembre 2013)

Mi piacerebbe Galliani alla Juventus. Chissà!


----------



## Juventino30 (29 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe Galliani alla Juventus. Chissà!



Stiamo bene come stiamo. Di un settantenne che si è fatto gli ultimi 30 anni con Berlusconi non ne abbiamo bisogno. Vada magari all'Inter, sta meglio lì.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Novembre 2013)

Uno juventino che sputa su Galliani avendo avuto Marotta, Secco e Blanc negli ultimi anni è abbastanza divertente da leggere


----------



## Ale (30 Novembre 2013)

Pensavo avessimo gia toccato il fondo con quest'anno, ma con la barbarella al timone di comando, andremo ancora piu giu il prossimo anno. Galliani avra fatto i suoi errori negli ultimi anni, ma meritava comunque rispetto dato che dal 1986 ad oggi, qualcosina di buono mi pare che l'abbia fatta..almeno a giudicare dal palmares.


----------



## Djici (30 Novembre 2013)

ora sembra che senza galliani non si vinceva nulla...

si e ritrovato in squadra la difesa piu forte di sempre... senza spendere nulla... senza programmare nulla.
scusate se e poco.

immaginate che la nuova dirigenza si ritrova con marcelo-thiago-hummels-lahm... senza spendere nulla.
ha speso davanti.
bravissimo a indovinare van basten... bravissimo in tanti casi.
ma se al milan di berlusconi togli quella difesa che era gia nostra... non si vinceva NIENTE in quelli anni... perche in fase offensiva si vedevano tante belle squadre.

ovviamente non si puo dire che non ha gestito bene lo spogliatoio e la filosofia del club.
i problemi rimanevano sempre interni.
questo e anche/sopratutto merito suo.

ma io non posso dimenticarmi di marsiglia... non mi posso dimenticare dii quello che abbiamo rischiato con calciopoli... e 
non posso dimenticare l'addio/allontanamento di maldini... ambrosini solo in conferenza stampa.
non posso dimenticare che e vero che berlusconi ha chiuso il portafoglio... ma che lui rinnovava a gente bollita... a prezzi incredibili... non dimentico che se la nostra squadra e stata rinfondata e sopratutto colpa sua... avere solo gente over 30 in rosa... e poi per forza si deve cambiare tutto.

se avesse gestito meglio le risorse quando spendevamo tanti soldi... potevamo pensare meglio al futuro... la primavera non e mai servita a nulla per lui...

e poi le sue prese in giro... le sue interviste (alciato...). basta?

questo e al 100% colpa sua.

invece nelle grandissime vittorie, il merito non e solo suo.
invece i grandissimi campioni che abbiamo ammirato non e solo merito suo.

un grande dirigente deve capire che non puo fare tutto lui... 

il mio ricordo di lui sara un mix tra l'intervista di alciato e le gif di esultanza.

grazie ma e ora di cambiare.


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Novembre 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Stiamo bene come stiamo. Di un settantenne che si è fatto gli ultimi 30 anni con Berlusconi non ne abbiamo bisogno. Vada magari all'Inter, sta meglio lì.



Detto da uno che ha avuto Moggi per tanti anni, con quel nick e con quell'avatar fa sorridere


----------



## Tobi (30 Novembre 2013)

1*"Sono d'accordo con il cambio generazionale*.
2*Ho subito un grave danno personale* 
3*mi hanno aperto gli uffici del Real* 
4*il presidente Rosell è tornato apposta dalle ferie*. 
5*Il Milan ha da due anni il bilancio in pareggio*
6*le nostre giovanili sono andate alle Final four".*

Anaizzando i punti che lui ha toccato nella sua dichiarazione:

1: cosa ha fatto per dare il via al ricambio generazionale in dirigenza? tenuto ormai il fantasma braida, l'inutile gandini ed ostacolando persone come maldini,boban che hanno sempre criticato il suo operato.
2: il danno personale lo ha subito al milan che è stato ridotto come un centro di giocatori scarsi e bolliti, che tutto fanno tranne che pensare al milan
3 e 4: Ti hanno aperto gli uffici e sono tornati dalle vacanze perchè non vedevano l'ora di levarsi quei giocatori dalle scatole visto che erano diventati un peso per le rispettive squadre
5: se abbiamo il bilancio in pareggio è grazie a Kakà,Ibrahimovic e Thiago Silva che sono stati accompagnati alla porta di Milanello per sanare i debiti che tu hai generato con i contratti assurdi a gente ormai alla frutta
6: Parla come se avessimo una cantera che sforna talenti su talenti... quando negli ultimi 5 anni l'unico giocatore forte uscito dalla primavera è stato de sciglio.

Grazie di tutto ma ora sloggia


----------



## runner (30 Novembre 2013)

ragazzi come al solito bisogna sintetizzare la vicenda....

Barbarella gli contesta non il fatto di avere portato Balo e Kakà al Milan ma i vari gregari che non sono nè di prospettiva e nè giovanissimi quindi ha ragione che con una rete di osservatori e un paio di dirigenti giusti potremmo riprogrammare un ciclo vincente....

Il fatto che lui dica che è stato trattato malamente ha pienamente ragione perchè avrebbero dovuto fare una sorta di ringraziamento finale e una sorta di addio a fine stagione o magari a San Siro!!

ma d' altronde ha fatto la fine (o quasi) di Ambro, Leo e pure Maldini il giorno del suo ritiro


----------



## Tobi (30 Novembre 2013)

ma infatti nessuno discute la sua capacità di riuscire ad accaparrarsi quei campioni che sono in rotta con le rispettive società.
Quello che a me personalmente non sta bene è:
Pogba a 0 - Traorè a 0 e noi prendiamo il secondo
Tevez a 9 o Ljajc a 8 /Matri a 12 e noi prendiamo il secondo
Borja Valero a 0 e Zapata a 0 e noi prendiamo il secondo
Maicon a 2 milioni e noi prendiamo Costant Emanuelson e Zaccardo, tre che insieme non fanno mezzo brasiliano


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Novembre 2013)

Comunque c é da dire che la poca eleganza l ha avuta anche lui...cioè ha dato lui le dimissioni dalla sera alla mattina in questo modo.dopo la cena ad Arcore di settimane fa sembrava tutto più tranquillo.
Io non so se é vero ma un amico a Milano mi dice che la famiglia Berlusconi non abbia apprezzato il fatto che galliani abbia collaborato per molti giocatori con raiola e che a quanto pare prendesse pure delle provvigioni sulle trattative.notiiza che non so quanto sia vera è chiaro comunque una bomba del genere si scatena quando c è più di una difficile convivenza tra lui e Barbara..
Dicono che lady b abbia appreso che ormai il gallo era sotto scacco dei procuratori per questo sono stati il questi anni fatti acquisti alquanto discutibili...
Se tutto questo sia vero non lo so lo riporto qui come una possibilità,certo che per un allontanamento così veloce e drastico c è qualcosa di più sotto...


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Novembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma infatti nessuno discute la sua capacità di riuscire ad accaparrarsi quei campioni che sono in rotta con le rispettive società.
> Quello che a me personalmente non sta bene è:
> Pogba a 0 - Traorè a 0 e noi prendiamo il secondo
> Tevez a 9 o Ljajc a 8 /Matri a 12 e noi prendiamo il secondo
> ...



Nulla da aggiungere.
E' normale che se dal giorno alla notte ti ritrovi a dover fare le nozze coi fichi secchi ci siano più margini d'errore, ma negli ultimi anni sono stati commessi degli orrori, a partire dai parametri zero dallo stipendio salatissimo (emblematico il caso Flamini che prendeva 5,5) agli acquisti senza alcuna logica stile Matri.


----------



## raducioiu (30 Novembre 2013)

Pellegatti sostiene che si è risolto tutto e Galliani resta al suo posto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2013)

A studio sport hanno detto che rimane ahahahah Galliani pagliaccio mamma mia


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2013)

Perchè secondo voi è Galliani che vuole rimanere?! Ma per favore, le solite enormi capacità di convincimento Berlusconiane l'hanno convinto a starsene in silenzio al suo posto ancora per un pò per non far affondare la barca. Ma non cambia la questione, Galliani se ne va a breve.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Novembre 2013)

Certo che lo ha convinto, mica poteva permettersi un contenzioso civile con giudici di sinistra dopo quello con la moglie...sarebbe finita così


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Uno juventino che sputa su Galliani avendo avuto Marotta, Secco e Blanc negli ultimi anni è abbastanza divertente da leggere



Beh, se mi parli di Secco e Blanc, non posso che darti ragione. Ma il buon Marotta, anche se non è certo il migliore al mondo, è quello che, o di suo o per suggerimento, ha composto la Juve attuale (Pirlo a 0, Pogba a 1, Llorente a 0, Tevez a 9/10, Vidal a 9).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Novembre 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Beh, se mi parli di Secco e Blanc, non posso che darti ragione. Ma il buon Marotta, anche se non è certo il migliore al mondo, è quello che, o di suo o per suggerimento, ha composto la Juve attuale (Pirlo a 0, Pogba a 1, Llorente a 0, Tevez a 9/10, Vidal a 9).



pogba verosimilmente è costato 5-6 mil , mentre vidal una quindicina compresi i bonus , cmq l'aspetto fondamentale è la divisione dei ruoli e la sinergia per raggiungere uno scopo in comune e alla juve tutti remano nella stessa direzione


----------

